# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  G.A.D.G.E.T.S - you own or like to own

## ustad

Hello Friends, 

Many of us here own different types of gadgets... i am opening this thread to share the details of the gadgets  you own or would like to own and what makes them special...

----------


## MALABARI

i have one 2GB usb and two 560MB usb as my keychain itself  :Wink:

----------


## ustad

> i have one 2GB usb and two 560MB usb as my keychain itself


560MB yo atho 512 MByo? enthinanaanu nee athu kondu nadakkunnathennu ivide ellavarkkum ariyam... apart from that what else do u have?

----------


## MALABARI

> 560MB yo atho 512 MByo? enthinanaanu nee athu kondu nadakkunnathennu ivide ellavarkkum ariyam... apart from that what else do u have?


  :Laughing:  enthinaa machu  :Confused:  
yea its 512  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MALABARI

> 560MB yo atho 512 MByo? enthinanaanu nee athu kondu nadakkunnathennu ivide ellavarkkum ariyam... apart from that what else do u have?


 may purchase a laptop after leave the job to browse fk  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ustad

> may purchase a laptop after leave the job to browse fk



what about ur n70?  athu upekshicho?

----------


## ZodiaC

ente kayyil nokia 3310 undu.........  :Cool:

----------


## MALABARI

> what about ur n70?  athu upekshicho?


ayyooo athu upekshikaanoo..stil with me..scanner vannathinu shehsamoru fk yil ente N70 ku oru vila illathaayi  :Laughing:   still i am watching tv chanel tru my rocking N70  :salut:

----------


## Harry

> ayyooo athu upekshikaanoo..stil with me..scanner vannathinu shehsamoru fk yil ente N70 ku oru vila illathaayi   still i am watching tv chanel tru my rocking N70


Enganeya mobilil tv kaanunnathu? Soniyil aa option undo?

----------


## MALABARI

> Enganeya mobilil tv kaanunnathu? Soniyil aa option undo?


uae il aanoo..etisalat provides such great oportunity to view channels for all 3G mobiles..i can watch bbc.aljazeera.mbc.and from asia one and only kairali  :Cool:   about 15 channels can view now  :Cool:

----------


## Harry

> uae il aanoo..etisalat provides such great oportunity to view channels for all 3G mobiles..i can watch bbc.aljazeera.mbc.and from asia one and only kairali   about 15 channels can view now


Bangalorila   :Embarassed:

----------


## kuttoos

> Bangalorila


reliance angane entho oru parupady pandu thudangiyayirunnu  :Confused:

----------


## MALABARI

> Bangalorila


naatil undaavaan chance undu..nammukku kairlai kitiyathu valiya oru baagyamaanu.mumbu freetimel radiojockikalude kathi kettu chevikallu pottumaayriunnu..ippol tv um kandoondirikalaanu free timil  :Laughing:   every day oru padavum undaakum.pinne fresh songs.shoot and show.bigscreen okke ullathondu films newss okke ariyaan patunnu  :Cool:

----------


## Harry

> reliance angane entho oru parupady pandu thudangiyayirunnu


Athavarude vrithiketta mobililalle kittu

----------


## kuttoos

> Athavarude vrithiketta mobililalle kittu


yep...reliance cdma systema ...so limited choice ullo...also contract sign cheyyanam ennu thonunnu

----------


## moovybuf

Sony Ericsson K-750i .:P ... The best mobile ever released...  :Wink:

----------


## MALABARI

> Sony Ericsson K-750i .:P ... The best mobile ever released...


koooi

----------


## GK

ente kayyil 80GB memory yulla hdd player undu athil fav movies okke store cheytitumundu. pine 2 portable dvd players

----------


## MALABARI

> ente kayyil 80GB memory yulla hdd player undu athil fav movies okke store cheytitumundu. pine 2 portable dvd players


  :Cool:

----------


## kuttoos

> ente kayyil 80GB memory yulla hdd player undu athil fav movies okke store cheytitumundu. pine 2 portable dvd players


the new ipod  :Question:

----------


## GK

> the new ipod


ipod alla. 
ithu local companyanu vaangiyittu 1 varsham aakarayi. 500 dhsinte adthu  aayollu correct price ariyanamengil ini bill tirayanam caseinu 120 dhs baaki price memorykku

----------


## Harry

> Sony Ericsson K-750i .:P ... The best mobile ever released...


Appol ente k790i-yo

----------


## ustad

> Sony Ericsson K-750i .:P ... The best mobile ever released...


:)

----------


## GuessMe

My Apple iPhone. Totally rocks. Mobile phone of the future   :salut:

----------


## ZodiaC

Ellarum kalakkunna sthithikku ente koodi paranjekkam..arkkum asooyaa thonnaruthu....

Radio.... Philips (80s)
Tape Recorder..... Pana sonic (90s)
VCR........Akai (sorry, prayam nirnayikkan pattunnilla)
Vip pettikal.....3 ennam
Kaalan koda...1 ennam poppy
Usha fan.......6 ennam

araa puli ennu manasilayikanumallo....  :Cool:

----------


## Harry

> Ellarum kalakkunna sthithikku ente koodi paranjekkam..arkkum asooyaa thonnaruthu....
> 
> Radio.... Philips (80s)
> Tape Recorder..... Pana sonic (90s)
> VCR........Akai (sorry, prayam nirnayikkan pattunnilla)
> Vip pettikal.....3 ennam
> Kaalan koda...1 ennam poppy
> Usha fan.......6 ennam
> 
> araa puli ennu manasilayikanumallo....


Puraavasthu gaveshakanaanalle?

----------


## ZodiaC

> Puraavasthu gaveshakanaanalle?


kayyil ullathalle parayan pattu.....  :Confused:

----------


## moovybuf

> My Apple iPhone. Totally rocks. Mobile phone of the future


phone features palathum pokkanallo bhai... transferring contacts, lack of bluetooth, reception etc .. sux big time..  touchpad superb aanegilum, chilappo vallatha buthimuttaanu.. the safari browser, thogu is marvellous.. 

The built in speaker is no where near Nokia, SE etc.. u might even miss a call.. compatibility aspects with other existing fones-inte kaaryam parayukayum venda..

----------


## dupe

ente camera cheethayayi poyi
1 varsham mumpu vangiyatha oru sony 4.2MP

innu puthiyathu onnu order koduthu Casio Exilim 10MP :P (boxing day sale :P )
enikku ee electronics saadhanangale kurichu valiya pidi illa
avanmaaru enthokkeyo parayunnu, kaanan nallethennu thonniya onnu angu vaangi

----------


## GuessMe

> phone features palathum pokkanallo bhai... transferring contacts, lack of bluetooth, reception etc .. sux big time..  touchpad superb aanegilum, chilappo vallatha buthimuttaanu.. the safari browser, thogu is marvellous.. 
> 
> The built in speaker is no where near Nokia, SE etc.. u might even miss a call.. compatibility aspects with other existing fones-inte kaaryam parayukayum venda..


Shariyanu. iPhone pala poraymakalum undu. Pakshe 3rd application developers athinellam solution kandupidichondirikkunnu. For example, these are the major features missing in iPhone.

*Bluetooth*
Since iPhone has a limited bluetooth functionality for headsets, developers are trying to open it up so that it will work like other phones.

*Video Recording*
A basic alpha version of a video recording application is already available. It is only a matter of time before iphone gets turned to a full featured video recorder.

*SMS Forwarding*
3rd party application now available

*MMS Support*
3rd party application now available

Also there are applications that can boost speaker volume but the quality is not as good as SE or Nokia phones. But, with headsets iPhone is the best. Unbelievable quality.

But, think about the unique features iPhone has. A 3.5 inch touch screen with multi touch interface, a web browser that can render web pages just as seen in a PC (not some scaled down mobile version of the site) and above all the 3rd party apps that keeps coming to iPhone everyday. Things can't be better than this.

Apple is going to release an SDK for developers, in February. From then on the app development will be official and a lot easier than it is now. Tons of apps are going to come in, making iPhone the best.

----------


## GuessMe

I have installed dozens of applications in my iPhone. With these apps I can

Check eMail
Check websites
Take down notes
Read ebooks
Play Nintendo games
Play Gameboy games
Play Playstation games
Play DOS games in the early 90s (SCUMM Engine)
Draw sketches with my finger and erase them with the shake of the phone
Scan for Wireless nodes in my area and access them if open
Record Voice Notes
Remote control my desktop PC via VNC protocol
Listen to Internet Radio
Access multi language dictionaries
Play Chess
Play Solitaire
Upload photos taken with the camera to my flickr account

Tell me which other phone can do all of these?

----------


## moovybuf

> Shariyanu. iPhone pala poraymakalum undu. Pakshe 3rd application developers athinellam solution kandupidichondirikkunnu. For example, these are the major features missing in iPhone.
> 
> *Bluetooth*
> Since iPhone has a limited bluetooth functionality for headsets, developers are trying to open it up so that it will work like other phones.
> 
> *Video Recording*
> A basic alpha version of a video recording application is already available. It is only a matter of time before iphone gets turned to a full featured video recorder.
> 
> *SMS Forwarding*
> ...



application vechu speaker volume kootaan patuvo?? can u advice?? the head set is marvellous, on par withe theri ipods.. They have to open it out to all service prividers for it to get more global.. the tie-up with ATnT is really keeping them within guraded walls..  

pinne mattu fone upayogichavarkku, chilappo avarude interface oru irritation aanu, esp when u r in a hurry.. pinne group SMS paripaadi illalo?? undengil onnu paranju thaa.. 
Blue tooth upayogikkan pattiya margam vallom undengl athum.. Any GPS facility being developed.. From what I heard Apple does not seem to be much interested in furthering their cause for marketing iphone.. all new apps seem to come from 3rd parties..

Safari browser is just marvellous.. and the touchpad tech as well.. genius invention.,.

----------


## ZodiaC

Guessme V/S Moovybuf nu saadhyatha undu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## munshi02

ee buff   :d'oh!:

----------


## GuessMe

> application vechu speaker volume kootaan patuvo?? can u advice?? the head set is marvellous, on par withe theri ipods.. They have to open it out to all service prividers for it to get more global.. the tie-up with ATnT is really keeping them within guraded walls..  
> 
> pinne mattu fone upayogichavarkku, chilappo avarude interface oru irritation aanu, esp when u r in a hurry.. pinne group SMS paripaadi illalo?? undengil onnu paranju thaa.. 
> Blue tooth upayogikkan pattiya margam vallom undengl athum.. Any GPS facility being developed.. From what I heard Apple does not seem to be much interested in furthering their cause for marketing iphone.. all new apps seem to come from 3rd parties..
> 
> Safari browser is just marvellous.. and the touchpad tech as well.. genius invention.,.


The max volume of iPhone speakers is defined in the .plist file in Celestial.framework folder of iPhone. Modifying this value will increase the speaker volume. This was not an easy process until someone came up with an application called AudioAMP. Just install the app and the volume will increase. But, at increased volumes, some songs distort. So I prefer the native volume limit.

I don't know what exactly you mean by Group SMS (forgive my ignorance as iPhone is my first mobile phone). If by Group SMS you mean sending the same SMS to multiple contacts, there is an app called iSMS which can do that. Bluetooth feature is still being worked on. And GPS facility will be available as soon as Apple releases the SDK in February. Most probably Google themselves will develop an application that will plot your location in Google Maps. Actually 3 weeks back a 3rd party developer made an application for iPhone that could do this. But in no time Google threatened him with law suits and so he removed it quickly. Hopefully Google is waiting for the SDK release so that apps will finally be legal.

----------


## moovybuf

> ee buff


enthaado vaale?? Guessy is goo techy guy.. athondu chodichatha..

----------


## moovybuf

> The max volume of iPhone speakers is defined in the .plist file in Celestial.framework folder of iPhone. Modifying this value will increase the speaker volume. This was not an easy process until someone came up with an application called AudioAMP. Just install the app and the volume will increase. But, at increased volumes, some songs distort. So I prefer the native volume limit.
> 
> I don't know what exactly you mean by Group SMS (forgive my ignorance as iPhone is my first mobile phone). If by Group SMS you mean sending the same SMS to multiple contacts, there is an app called iSMS which can do that. Bluetooth feature is still being worked on. And GPS facility will be available as soon as Apple releases the SDK in February. Most probably Google themselves will develop an application that will plot your location in Google Maps. Actually 3 weeks back a 3rd party developer made an application for iPhone that could do this. But in no time Google threatened him with law suits and so he removed it quickly. Hopefully Google is waiting for the SDK release so that apps will finally be legal.


thanx... iSMS 3rd party aano?

----------


## GuessMe

> thanx... iSMS 3rd party aano?


Athe. Developed by some Chinese guy. But the software is in English.

----------


## moovybuf

> Athe. Developed by some Chinese guy. But the software is in English.


thanx.. wil try to use it.. virus keriyaal avide vannu ninne thallum..  :Wink:

----------


## Harry

> Athe. Developed by some Chinese guy. But the software is in English.


Evidunna iphone vaangiyathu? Ethraya price?

----------


## GuessMe

> thanx.. wil try to use it.. virus keriyaal avide vannu ninne thallum..


Dont worry. Njan kurachu naalayi use cheyyunnu. No problems here.

----------


## double chankan

> Dont worry. Njan kurachu naalayi use cheyyunnu. No problems here.


r u using a hacked version??????????

----------


## GuessMe

> Evidunna iphone vaangiyathu? Ethraya price?


I bought it from Apple store with the help of a friend in the US. Costed only the retail price which comes to about Rs.17,000 only.

And to answer DC's question, yes it is unlocked. I did the unlocking myself.

----------


## double chankan

> I bought it from Apple store with the help of a friend in the US. Costed only the retail price which comes to about Rs.17,000 only.
> 
> And to answer DC's question, yes it is unlocked. I did the unlocking myself.


appo ini apple updates onnum install cheyyan patillalo...can u?

----------


## GuessMe

> appo ini apple updates onnum install cheyyan patillalo...can u?


Angane theerthu parayan pattilla. Bcoz I do update sometimes. However I dont allow iPhone to update automatically. Instead I download the updates myself, open the package, pick out the updated files I need that are no threat to unlocking and then replace the files manually. In other words I am selectively updating.

----------


## james

The Top 10 Gadgets of 2007
Mon Dec 17, 2007 4:49PM EST 
See Comments (161) 
It's been a banner year for techso much so that I've had a hard time whittling down my list of favorite gadgets to a mere 10. From a touch-screen phone that you've probably heard of to the latest stab at an e-book reader, I present to you (in alphabetical order) the top 10 gadgets of the year. 

*Amazon Kindle:* It's pricey at $399, and with its so-so screen and uninspiring design, the Kindle probably won't spell the end for your garden-variety paper book anytime soon. That said, fellow blogger Christopher Null called the light, easy-to-read, and 3G-equipped Kindle a potentially "game-changing device" that gives the sleepy e-book market a swift, much-needed kick in the pants.

*Apple iPhone:* In his initial review, Null dismissed the iPhone as a "nifty little gadget" that's "filled with flaws," and I agree with many of his criticisms. (No 3G! No games! Can't replace the battery!) That said, I'd be lying if I didn't call the iPhonewith its intuitive (nay, fun!) touch-screen interface, top-of-the-heap mobile Web browser, and unmatched integration of music and video in a handsetone of the most exciting gadgets I've ever seen.

*Asus Eee:* Try this on for size: a two-pound, paperback-sized laptop that runs Linux like a dream. The hard-to-please Null gave the Asus Eee (which comes loaded with a 900MHz Celeron CPU, Wi-Fi, and a 4GB solid-state hard drive) a test-drive last month and called it "downright exciting." Even more impressive? The $499 price tag.

*Ibiza Rhapsody:* There's been a lot of buzz about Wi-Fi MP3 players this year, what with the new iPod Touch and the updated Zunes, but here's a no-name player that beats both those heavyweights at the wireless game. The Ibiza Rhapsody syncs with your Rhapsody music account over Wi-F, finds and updates your podcasts, plays MPEG-4, WMV, and H.264 video files, and even surfs the webno PC syncing required. 

*Intel Classmate PC:* Love it or hate it, we live in a Windows world, and Intel's Classmate PC is the only "One Laptop Per Child" device to run XP. Writing for Wired, Christopher Null reports that the "ultra-small keyboard" won't do for grown-ups, but the laptop's rugged case, cute looks, and snappy performance will make the grade in classrooms. And at $300, the price is right.

*Nokia N95:* No, it doesn't have a touch screen, but the N95 is one of the most feature-packed phones I've ever tested, including Wi-Fi, 3G support (new for the United States), GPS, a 5-megapixel camera, quad-band GSM support for world calling, a top-notch web browser (second only to the iPhone's), an Office document reader, and a music player with support for subscription music services such as Rhapsody. Unfortunately, at $750, the N95 won't be making any "Top 10 bargains" lists this year.

*Pioneer "Kuro" Plasma HDTVs:* Grayish-looking black levels are the collective Achilles' heel of flat-panel HDTVs, but here's a set that isn't afraid of the dark. Available in 720p and 1080p versions (depending on the size and model), Pioneer's line of Kuro sets blew me away with its deep, dark black levelsnow this is what "Blade Runner" is supposed to look like.

*Shure SE530 earphones:* First things first: At $450, the SE530s are among the priciest earbuds you'll ever find. But when I crammed these babies (which come complete with a trio of "microspeakers" for each 'bud) into my ears... how shall I put this? Aural nirvana. Now all you have to do is talk yourself out of 450 big ones.

*TiVo HD:* The best of the set-top DVRs made the leap to HD in late 2006, but the $800 price tag for the new Series3 box was a bitter pill. Luckily, the $300 TiVo HD arrived in August. In the meantime, TiVo's been busy adding support for Amazon Unbox video downloads, the Rhapsody music service, and Picasa photo libraries. 

*Vudu:* It's not the perfect TV set-top boxit lacks a subscription model, it's too expensive at $400, and video quality is shy of DVD levels (although it just launched its first HD movies), But with its peer-to-peer method of delivering a library of 5,000 movies (and now TV shows) instantly, Vudu is the closest thing I've seen to Netflix-in-a-box. 

And there you have it. Jumping out of your chair with cries of "But he forgot the (fill in the blank)," or "How could you like the (insert hated gadget here)?" Sure you are. Fire away!

----------


## ~YuvRaj~

Sony PSP :)

----------


## james

10 Worst Tech Products of 2007
Tue Dec 18, 2007 6:25PM EST 
See Comments (6) 
Would you be surprised to learn that a certain Windows upgrade made the list? Behold the worst tech of the year, including a pair of $7,250 speaker cables, ad-riddled video downloads that expire after a week, a much-hyped TV set-top box that's dying on the vine, and more.

So here we go...in alphabetical order: 
*Apple TV*: Apple's foray into the living room seemed like a no-brainer, and this HDMI-packing, Wi-Fi- and Ethernet-enabled set-top box looked like a sure-fire success. From the beginning, however, Apple TV was hamstrung by the meager movie selection (and now dwindling selection of TV shows) on iTunes, plus the fact that you can't browse or buy videos directly over the box. Even worse, Apple seems to have lost interest in its home theater "hobby," with a full six months passing since the last Apple TV software update. Short of a sudden infusion of new features, look for this once-promising box to go the way of iPod Hi-Fi.

*iPod Battery Replacement Kit*: One of the chief complaints I hear about the iPod (and the iPhone, for that matter) is that the battery is sealed in the casing, with Apple adding insult to injury by charging $60 to replace out-of-warranty iPod batteries (or $86 for the iPhone). So here's Blue Raven's $30 iPod battery replacement kit, which consists of a new battery, a tiny screwdriver, and a plastic thingy that looks like a mini crowbar (similar kits are available for the iPhone). I tried it with my old iPod, and I replaced the battery all right, but I also managed wreck the crummy plastic tool and scratch the heck out of my once-shiny iPod in the process. Next time I want to scratch up my gadgets, I'll save $30 and use my own little screwdriver, thanks very much.

*Microsoft Surface:* Unveiled in May with great fanfare, Microsoft's jaw-dropping Surface computera touch-sensitive tabletop PC that immediately invited comparisons to Tom Cruise's mid-air dragging-and-dropping in "Minority Report"whipped the tech press into a frenzy of excitement. But scratch Surface and you'll something a little shy of elegant, including a full-on Vista PC and five (count 'em, five) motion-detecting cameras mounted beneath the 30-inch touch-sensitive sheet. Oh, and then there's the $5,000-to-$10,000 price tag. And of course, in true Microsoft fashion, the first Surface systems (intended primarily as kiosks in retail and hospitality venues) have reportedly been delayed until spring. Something tells me it'll be a long, long time before we see these babies in our living rooms.
*
NBC Direct:* Give NBC credit for trying a little of everything when it comes to online video, but here's a service that's got a few too many restrictions for comfort. Yes, you can download full, free episodes of shows like "Heroes" and "The Office," but you have to sit through commercials, and you can't transfer shows to a portable player or another PC, and the videos won't work on a Mac...and the shows expire in a week, rendering the files unwatchable. Great.

*Palm Foleo:* It was a two-pound sub-notebooksorry, smartphone companionthat was supposed to connect to your phone via Bluetooth and let you type emails, surf the Web, and edit documents with a full-size keyboard and screen. As I've written before, the Foleo might be a good idea in a decade or so, when our supercharged smartphones become our primary computing devices. But when it was announced in June, reviewers dog-piled on the Foleo, complaining that the $500 gadget would be just another device we'd have to lug around. Smelling a flop, Palm benched the Foleo before it ever saw the inside of a store.

*Pear Audio "Anjou" speaker cable:* I'm sure this pair of 12-foot speaker cables sounds just finebut the $7,250 price tag puts it in contention for tech rip-off of the year.

*Ringles:* The big music labels still think the CD can be saved, and the "ringle"a a $5.98-to-$6.98 bundle of three songs, plus a ringtone, all in an eye-catching slip coverwas the latest in a line of painfully sad attempts to lure us back into brick-and-mortar music stores. Last time I checked, however, CD sales were still tanking.

*SunRocket VoIP*: More of a service than a gadget, mind you, but still one of the biggest tech debacles of the year (and one, as many readers pointed out, that I should have mentioned in my recent "10 Tech Train Wrecks" post). SunRocket was, in fact, a perfectly fine VoIP servicethat is, until July 16, 2007, when the financially strapped company abruptly closed its doors and disconnected tens of thousands of customers without warning. Well, that's one way of handling customer service.

*Windows Vista:* Where to begin? Vista arrived in stores months late, forced untold thousands of users to upgrade their hardware, made mincemeat of software and drivers that worked perfectly well in XP, ended up lacking many of the bold-faced features we'd been promised, and came saddled with new and annoying set of video DRM schemes. At least Vista now boasts an option for downgrading back to XP. (Now, before you Mac fanboys out there begin gloating, let me remind you that Leopard shipped a full six months late, and that many users are still suffering from sluggish, buggy systems after upgrading.)

*Wireless USB:* Just imagine itthe convenience of USB, without all the wires. Sounds awesome! Too bad the first examples of Wireless USB technology have fallen flat. Case in point: the IoGear Wireless USB Hub & Adapter, a device that's supposed to deliver speedy wireless connectivity within a range of about 30 feet. Reviewers took a crack at the $200 IoGear hub (including our own Chris Null) suffered slow and spotty connections from only a few feet away, and promptly went back to their old, but reliable, USB cables. Wireless USB may well be the wave of the future, but "future" is the key word.

----------


## Thakkudu

SE P990i..  :Wink:

----------


## nettooran

> I bought it from Apple store with the help of a friend in the US. Costed only the retail price which comes to about Rs.17,000 only.
> 
> And to answer DC's question, yes it is unlocked. I did the unlocking myself.


USil ninnu i-phone vaanganamenkil u have to sign a 2 year contract with AT&T. How did ur friend purchase the iphone without contract?
I was trying in vain to purchase i-phone without  contract....I don't think it's possible...unless it's hacked.

----------


## nettooran

US doesn't have much variety in cell phones ..because the cellular market is still not open...
The players like AT&T and verizon decides what kind of hand sets to be used in their network and we are forced to buy those...
I was planning to buy iphone ..but i found it's too girlish and not for an executive..more over it's too proprietary... :( 
So I bought HTC-kaiser2 with built in GPS which has windows mobile-6.
I like this phone because it's mini laptop by itself.
1.I can recieve my official emails ( I threw my blackberry away) on outlook.
2.I can recieve my google and yahoo mails.
3.I can use msn messnger and yahoo messengers
4. It has windows mobile-6
5. I can edit word and excel files and read adobe acrobat files.
6. view different TV channels.
7. Browse internet using internet explorer.
8. It has option to connect to 802.11b/g wireless networks.
9. GPS facility is builtin..
10. 3.1 mega pixel camera is really good.
11. can view or listen to all media files supported by windows media player..

The only problem I'm facing is I can not watch youtube ....Otherwise I love this phone and it's a mini office for me..

----------


## TheOne

> USil ninnu i-phone vaanganamenkil u have to sign a 2 year contract with AT&T. How did ur friend purchase the iphone without contract?
> I was trying in vain to purchase i-phone without  contract....I don't think it's possible...unless it's hacked.


You can buy it without a contract from apple store.....

----------


## nettooran

> You can buy it without a contract from apple store.....


I tried but I DIDN'T GET IT..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TheOne

> I tried but I DIDN'T GET IT..


Really? 

I asked the apple store guys and they said I can buy without a contract but it was expensive without the contract, around $450 or something. But you won’t get it from ATT.

----------


## CID Ramdas

contract illathe vangiyaalum it will be compatible with only AT&T correct?

----------


## TheOne

> contract illathe vangiyaalum it will be compatible with only AT&T correct?


You can unlock it.....

----------


## nettooran

> Really? 
> 
> I asked the apple store guys and they said I can buy without a contract but it was expensive without the contract, around $450 or something. But you wont get it from ATT.


I enquired at 2 apple stores...you can not buy an iphone without contract in USA.
Apple will not unlock it for you..
AT&T will not unlock it for you 


The only option is get a hacked iphone..

----------


## CID Ramdas

> You can unlock it.....


Does apple store sell unlocked iphone?

----------


## CID Ramdas

> I enquired at 2 apple stores...you can not buy an iphone without contract in USA.
> Apple will not unlock it for you..
> AT&T will not unlock it for you 
> 
> 
> The only option is get a hacked iphone..


thats wat I was wondering.... contract illathe kittumennu thonnunnilla

----------


## nettooran

> Does apple store sell unlocked iphone?


nope....as far as I know

----------


## emi

i have a motorola sliver cell phone.  black in color. cingular provided.  comes with itunes.  love it.  i can listen to all my malayalam songs.  but i only downloaded 20 so far  :D i love my phone.  so cute, so smart and so stylish looking. good camera and video. and bunch of other things that i don't know how to use it.   :Confused:

----------


## nettooran

> i have a motorola sliver cell phone.  black in color. cingular provided.  comes with itunes.  love it.  i can listen to all my malayalam songs.  but i only downloaded 20 so far  :D i love my phone.  so cute, so smart and so stylish looking. good camera and video. and bunch of other things that i don't know how to use it.


razor aano?

----------


## emi

> razor aano?


alla. its called sliver.  better than razer

----------


## nettooran

> alla. its called sliver.  better than razer


ok!!

----------


## TheOne

> nope....as far as I know


I agree, Apple and ATT won’t unlock it. You got to do it yourself......

But you can get it without contracts I am sure......For one of my friend I enquired the same, they said they will sell it without a contract too.. It was before 2 months I don’t know if anything has changed since then...

----------


## munshi02

mobilinte pracharam

in USA -motorola

in UK -sony erricson

in Middle East -Nokia

----------


## emi

> ok!!


spelling mistake.
Slvr L7 .  i think.  but they pronouce it like sliver.  so..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kaani

oru 52" lcd hdtv samsung
oru blueray dvd player samsung
7.1 channel home theatre system with 2500 watts op with wireless rear speakers
oru 19" hp laptop with 2GB and 200 GB memmory
oru 12 mp casio digi camera
and a 5 mp hd camcorder with 60 gb memmory space sony
















ellam vaanganam ..........oru nalla kaalam varatte

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Ellarum kalakkunna sthithikku ente koodi paranjekkam..arkkum asooyaa thonnaruthu....
> 
> Radio.... Philips (80s)
> Tape Recorder..... Pana sonic (90s)
> VCR........Akai (sorry, prayam nirnayikkan pattunnilla)
> Vip pettikal.....3 ennam
> Kaalan koda...1 ennam poppy
> Usha fan.......6 ennam
> 
> araa puli ennu manasilayikanumallo....





pushku  :cheers:

----------


## GuessMe

> USil ninnu i-phone vaanganamenkil u have to sign a 2 year contract with AT&T. How did ur friend purchase the iphone without contract?
> I was trying in vain to purchase i-phone without  contract....I don't think it's possible...unless it's hacked.


You can get an iPhone from the following two outlets in the US.

1) Apple Store
2) AT&T Store

Out of these, if you go to an AT&T store, the 2 year contract is a must. But excluding Apple Stores in some major cities like New York and LA, you can get the phone without a contract. My phone was purchased from Apple Store in Atlanta, Georgia. Another friend of mine bought it from Boston. These stores are "contact free".

And btw, the last iPhone I unlocked was purchased on November 18th from Boston. I don't know if the policies have changed after that.

----------


## nettooran

> oru 52" lcd hdtv samsung
> oru blueray dvd player samsung
> 7.1 channel home theatre system with 2500 watts op with wireless rear speakers
> oru 19" hp laptop with 2GB and 200 GB memmory
> oru 12 mp casio digi camera
> and a 5 mp hd camcorder with 60 gb memmory space sony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Laughing:

----------


## nettooran

> You can get an iPhone from the following two outlets in the US.
> 
> 1) Apple Store
> 2) AT&T Store
> 
> Out of these, if you go to an AT&T store, the 2 year contract is a must. But excluding Apple Stores in some major cities like New York and LA, you can get the phone without a contract. My phone was purchased from Apple Store in Atlanta, Georgia. Another friend of mine bought it from Boston. These stores are "contact free".
> 
> And btw, the last iPhone I unlocked was purchased on November 18th from Boston. I don't know if the policies have changed after that.


I tried from Apple stores in NY and New Jersey ..but they don't sell it without contract...
Let me ask Kuttoos if it's available in Chicago without contract..

----------


## emi

ohhh, we can talk about things in the house also??
ennal shari ente list.
1. playstation 3
2. panasonic 46 inch. plasma flat screen hd t.v with suround sound system
3. panasonic 6 disc dvd player and another dvd/vcr palyer
*the following are my b-day/christmas gift*  :D 
4. hp media center pc with amd athlon processor. 3072 system memory. 500 gb hard drive
5. hp flat screen monitor 19 inch.
6. hp printer(photos also)/scanner/copier
7. olympus 8.0 megapixel camera.  soooo....slim .. so nice 
ithrem ullu enna thonnunne...

----------


## sergie

> ohhh, we can talk about things in the house also??
> ennal shari ente list.
> 1. playstation 3
> 2. panasonic 46 inch. plasma flat screen hd t.v with suround sound system
> 3. panasonic 6 disc dvd player and another dvd/vcr palyer
> *the following are my b-day/christmas gift*  :D 
> 4. hp media center pc with amd athlon processor. 3072 system memory. 500 gb hard drive
> 5. hp flat screen monitor 19 inch.
> 6. hp printer(photos also)/scanner/copier
> ithrem ullu enna thonnunne...


ENTE VEETIL  IMEAN IN KERALA VELIYA URALI,ULAKKA,AATTUKKALLU,ARAKALLU MUTHALAYA  MODERN GADETS UNDO
onnu kuudi unod oru veliya dosa kallu

----------


## GuessMe

> I tried from Apple stores in NY and New Jersey ..but they don't sell it without contract...
> Let me ask Kuttoos if it's available in Chicago without contract..


Before that, let me warn you, right now iPhone CANNOT be unlocked. Ever since Apple released the new firmware (version 1.1.2) last month, there hasn't been any unlocking solution for fresh, out-of-the-box iPhones. However there are reports saying that you can downgrade the firmware to v1.1.1 and then unlock it. Since I haven't done this myself, can't vouch for it.

----------


## Peethambaran

sony 29'' tv :) 
philips dvd
sony dsc h7 digi camera   :cheers:

----------


## moovybuf

> oru 52" lcd hdtv samsung
> oru blueray dvd player samsung
> 7.1 channel home theatre system with 2500 watts op with wireless rear speakers
> oru 19" hp laptop with 2GB and 200 GB memmory
> oru 12 mp casio digi camera
> and a 5 mp hd camcorder with 60 gb memmory space sony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hdtv & Blu ray 2 types of technology alle?? One patened by SOny and the the other by microsift   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  .. randum samsung-il ninnu vaangikkaan pattuvo?? :P

----------


## munshi02

> ENTE VEETIL  IMEAN IN KERALA VELIYA URALI,ULAKKA,AATTUKKALLU,ARAKALLU MUTHALAYA  MODERN GADETS UNDO
> onnu kuudi unod oru veliya dosa kallu


sergie annante wife ethoke eduthu onnu perumari athode annan nadu vittu poyi   :Wink:

----------


## kuttoos

> hdtv & Blu ray 2 types of technology alle?? One patened by SOny and the the other by microsift     .. randum samsung-il ninnu vaangikkaan pattuvo?? :P


pattumallo  :Wink:  
hdtvs r nowadays very common..

----------


## moovybuf

> pattumallo  
> hdtvs r nowadays very common..


sorry.. i think i mistokk hdtvs for Hd-dvds.. swaary.. :P

----------


## kuttoos

> hdtv & Blu ray 2 types of technology alle?? One patened by SOny and the the other by microsift     .. randum samsung-il ninnu vaangikkaan pattuvo?? :P


engane oru patent thanneyundo ennu samshayikkendiyirikkunnu  :Wink:  
google searchil angane oru sambavam vannilla..also ethinu patent edukkan pattumennu doubt aanu..anganeyengil dvd/cd's oke patent eduthenne  :Wink:

----------


## kuttoos

> sorry.. i think i mistokk hdtvs for Hd-dvds.. swaary.. :P


athinum patent illa koya...  :Wink:

----------


## moovybuf

> athinum patent illa koya...


aliya.. enikku valiya pidiyilla.. randum randu comapny develop cheytha technology aanennu kettu.. both r trying to market their technology.. even hollywood studios have signed lucrative contracts with these brands, which means they will release their movies only either on blu-ray or hd-dvd..  ithu vaayichulla arivaanu bhai.. 

just correct me if i'm wrong..

----------


## sergie

ULTRA SOUND SOUND BLASTER (PORTABLE SIZE LESS THN  UPS)
CARDIVISOR -ECG  SIZE OF APPLE I PHONE

----------


## kuttoos

> aliya.. enikku valiya pidiyilla.. randum randu comapny develop cheytha technology aanennu kettu.. both r trying to market their technology.. even hollywood studios have signed lucrative contracts with these brands, which means they will release their movies only either on blu-ray or hd-dvd..  ithu vaayichulla arivaanu bhai.. 
> 
> just correct me if i'm wrong..


yep  :Wink:

----------


## kuttoos

^^ microsoft tried to patent 0's and 1's  :Laughing:  few years ago

----------


## GuessMe

> application vechu speaker volume kootaan patuvo?? can u advice?? the head set is marvellous, on par withe theri ipods.. They have to open it out to all service prividers for it to get more global.. the tie-up with ATnT is really keeping them within guraded walls..  
> 
> pinne mattu fone upayogichavarkku, chilappo avarude interface oru irritation aanu, esp when u r in a hurry.. pinne group SMS paripaadi illalo?? undengil onnu paranju thaa.. 
> Blue tooth upayogikkan pattiya margam vallom undengl athum.. Any GPS facility being developed.. From what I heard Apple does not seem to be much interested in furthering their cause for marketing iphone.. all new apps seem to come from 3rd parties..
> 
> Safari browser is just marvellous.. and the touchpad tech as well.. genius invention.,.


We had this discussion 2 days back and just now a list of new features for the next firmware update of iPhone arrived

* The ability to send an SMS message to multiple people is now there   :thumleft:  
* Google Maps application can now pinpoint your location using cell tower triangulation  :thumleft:  
* Google Maps can now display the Hybrid map view
* You can now drag and drop application icons on your home screen
* The home screen supports pagination 
* You can now add web bookmarks to your home screen

----------


## RoCkY

I am planning to buy a HTC touch...

----------


## GK

> I bought it from Apple store with the help of a friend in the US. Costed only the retail price which comes to about Rs.17,000 only.
> 
> And to answer DC's question, yes it is unlocked. I did the unlocking myself.


Rs 17000 ollu

----------


## sergie

comes around usd 400 wiht contract

----------


## moovybuf

> We had this discussion 2 days back and just now a list of new features for the next firmware update of iPhone arrived
> 
> * The ability to send an SMS message to multiple people is now there   
> * *Google Maps application can now pinpoint your location using cell tower triangulation*  
> * Google Maps can now display the Hybrid map view
> * You can now drag and drop application icons on your home screen
> * The home screen supports pagination 
> * You can now add web bookmarks to your home screen



thanx.. 

how is it wen compared with gps?

its available for 300 US $,

----------


## kuttoos

> I am planning to buy a HTC touch...


  :thumright:  
heard that its a good phone with lots of features...it has some hibernation problems though

----------


## moovybuf

> We had this discussion 2 days back and just now a list of new features for the next firmware update of iPhone arrived
> 
> * The ability to send an SMS message to multiple people is now there   
> * *Google Maps application can now pinpoint your location using cell tower triangulation*  
> * Google Maps can now display the Hybrid map view
> * You can now drag and drop application icons on your home screen
> * The home screen supports pagination 
> * You can now add web bookmarks to your home screen



thanx.. 

how is it wen compared with gps?

its available for 300 US $,

----------


## moovybuf

> We had this discussion 2 days back and just now a list of new features for the next firmware update of iPhone arrived
> 
> * The ability to send an SMS message to multiple people is now there   
> * *Google Maps application can now pinpoint your location using cell tower triangulation*  
> * Google Maps can now display the Hybrid map view
> * You can now drag and drop application icons on your home screen
> * The home screen supports pagination 
> * You can now add web bookmarks to your home screen



thanx.. 

how is it wen compared with gps?

its available for 300 US $,

----------


## munshi02

> aliya.. enikku valiya pidiyilla.. randum randu comapny develop cheytha technology aanennu kettu.. both r trying to market their technology.. even hollywood studios have signed lucrative contracts with these brands, which means they will release their movies only either on blu-ray or hd-dvd..  ithu vaayichulla arivaanu bhai.. 
> 
> just correct me if i'm wrong..


u r wrong !!

----------


## moovybuf

> u r wrong !!


correct enthaanennu koode para bhai.. :P

----------


## munshi02

> correct enthaanennu koode para bhai.. :P


ariyila but machane attack cheyuka ennathanu namade douthyam   :Wink:

----------


## moovybuf

> ariyila but machane attack cheyuka ennathanu namade douthyam


 :D  :D .. machaan ini eppoya dufaiyolttu.. :)

----------


## GuessMe

Actually I have tested this application on Nokia N90 and found the result amazingly accurate. A friend of mine in EKM has N90, so one day when I went there, I tested this app on his phone. We stopped some 200m - 400m away from Vyttila junction, started the gps application on N90 and immediately in a Google Map, it showed our location as an arrow from Vyttila junction in our direction and the distance plotted on the arrow was 200m   :Cool:  

Therefore I expect more or less the same amount of accuracy in iPhone too.

----------


## kuttoos

> Actually I have tested this application on Nokia N90 and found the result amazingly accurate. A friend of mine in EKM has N90, so one day when I went there, I tested this app on his phone. We stopped some 200m - 400m away from Vyttila junction, started the gps application on N90 and immediately in a Google Map, it showed our location as an arrow from Vyttila junction in our direction and the distance plotted on the arrow was 200m   
> 
> Therefore I expect more or less the same amount of accuracy in iPhone too.


wow...road names okkeyundo

----------


## jagan

> ariyila but machane attack cheyuka ennathanu namade douthyam


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pinnalla

----------


## kaani

> ariyila but machane attack cheyuka ennathanu namade douthyam


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## GuessMe

> wow...road names okkeyundo


Yup. TVM and EKM are indexed pretty well in Google Maps. Don't know about other districts.

----------


## sergie

tvm ekm kollam

----------


## MALABARI

> wow...road names okkeyundo


uae il undu  :Cool:  road names can view in the mobil screen

----------


## kuttoos

> Yup. TVM and EKM are indexed pretty well in Google Maps. Don't know about other districts.


a fully functional GPS isn't pratical in india  :Crying or Very sad:  i mean in india an adress go by their home name and not by number which is  a sad thing

----------


## anjooran

mine is Iphone, ithile ring tones mathrame choose cheyyan pattathollo....mallu songs okke ithil ring tone aakkan pattumo...  :Rolling Eyes:  guessy'kku ariyamayirikkumallo..

----------


## kuttoos

> mine is Iphone, ithile ring tones mathrame choose cheyyan pattathollo....mallu songs okke ithil ring tone aakkan pattumo...  guessy'kku ariyamayirikkumallo..


free ringtone making websites dharalamundu :P

----------


## emi

edit
ohhh..never mind....

----------


## ustad

check mobile9.com , it has lots of free wall papers /themes/ring tones .

----------


## starornostar

> a fully functional GPS isn't pratical in india  i mean in india an adress go by their home name and not by number which is  a sad thing


yahoo india maps shows interesting style of directions:

http://in.maps.yahoo.com/#?lat=9.964...rk%2C%20cochin

traditional indian style 

2nd Right (past Coir Board Showroom on the right) onto Church Landing Rd, go 0.5 km

 :Smile:

----------


## kuttoos

> yahoo india maps shows interesting style of directions:
> 
> http://in.maps.yahoo.com/#?lat=9.964...rk%2C%20cochin
> 
> traditional indian style 
> 
> 2nd Right (past Coir Board Showroom on the right) onto Church Landing Rd, go 0.5 km


yahoo maps  :Shocked: ..aadyamayitta kelkkunathu thanne..pakshe sambavam kollam..korachu modifications okke koduthal sambavam nannavum :P

----------


## kuttoos

^^ roads okke edakku vachu break cheyyunundu  :Laughing:

----------


## starornostar

:Smile:  Google maps is superior ... I am surprised to know that you haven't even heard of yahoo maps!!!

that makes an interesting question, I am an old timer Yahoo... means moved from hotmail to yahoo mail back in 1998..

How many folks here uses Yahoo service still?

----------


## kuttoos

> Google maps is superior ... I am surprised to know that you haven't even heard of yahoo maps!!!
> 
> that makes an interesting question, I am an old timer Yahoo... means moved from hotmail to yahoo mail back in 1998..
> 
> How many folks here uses Yahoo service still?


yahoo mail is still the #1 mail service  :cheers: ..google is also good...  :Wink:  
yahoo maps ulla kaaryam enikkariyillayirunnu
i use google,mapquest (US..for directions only..now use GPS) and MS live maps
both google and MS live have good kerala coverage

----------


## nettooran

*Any IPHONE 3G users here??*

----------


## PassionForCinema

Anyone has a collection of some of the greatest ad films?I am looking for a copy.

----------


## anjooran

> *Any IPHONE 3G users here??*


2.2 aanullathu..1.5 yrs old.. :Anxious:

----------


## kuttoos

> *Any IPHONE 3G users here??*


iphone guessmeku undu..3g akan chance illa
enthe chodikkan karanam ?

----------


## nettooran

> iphone guessmeku undu..3g akan chance illa
> enthe chodikkan karanam ?


*njan innu IPHONE 3Gyilekku shift cheythu......1 varshamayi kondu nadanna HTC-TILT ( WINDOWS MOBILE-6) upeshichu....
I want to set Microsoft exchange client on IPHONE....athine patti samsayam chodikkanayirunu..*.

----------


## kuttoos

> *njan innu IPHONE 3Gyilekku shift cheythu......1 varshamayi kondu nadanna HTC-TILT ( WINDOWS MOBILE-6) upeshichu....
> I want to set Microsoft exchange client on IPHONE....athine patti samsayam chodikkanayirunu..*.


I'm the answer  :Tongue:

----------


## nettooran

> I'm the answer


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh: 
it's more than that ...nyway lemme talk to my exchange admin..

----------


## samsha22

> *njan innu IPHONE 3Gyilekku shift cheythu......1 varshamayi kondu nadanna HTC-TILT ( WINDOWS MOBILE-6) upeshichu....*
> _I want to set Microsoft exchange client on IPHONE....athine patti samsayam chodikkanayirunu.._.


through blackberry server aano???

----------


## nettooran

> through blackberry server aano???


Nope I fixed it.....Through Microsoft exchange server. (webmail).
Now it's working like a champ.I'm geting all my corporate email on my iphone now...\\:D/\\:D/

----------


## jagan

> *Any IPHONE 3G users here??*


undayirunnu chadipoyi :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## Tony Kurisingal

> Anyone has a collection of some of the greatest ad films?I am looking for a copy.



kayyilundu... pakshe kodukkan udhesikkunnilla.... :afro:

----------


## Balram

angane njan um nokia N97 swanthamaki... :cheers:

----------


## moovybuf

Iphone 3G phone enna nilayil engane? 

i mean how good is ita if not used as a business phone? 

vere nalla fones vallom suggest cheyyanundo aarkelum?? like Samsung??

----------


## HighnesS

> angane njan um nokia N97 swanthamaki...


enganeyundu...ente Iphone sadha model maattan time ayi :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Balram

> enganeyundu...ente Iphone sadha model maattan time ayi



3 manikoor adhil erunnu gusthi aayerunnu... touch screen athra sukam ella...  :Frown:  

baki ellam kollam ennu thonunnu.....  :thumright:  kalipatam kittiya kuttiye pole jolikum pogadhe phone kalichondirikuva...  :Unsure:

----------


## ososaw

> angane njan um nokia N97 swanthamaki...


I have N95  :cheers: 

balram cash team aanu alleee?  :Surprised:  around 600 euro vellayulla gadjet swanthaamaaki  :Scared:  around 36,000 ruppees or more
N97 engene undu? functions okee engenee?? touchscreen aanu alleee  :Read:

----------


## Balram

Iphone nte puthiya version nokkunno??? nee O2 alle.. 


enikendho iPhone nodu thalparyam ella... erangiya time il vaangan pattathondu... pinnedu adhinodu eshtam ok poye dheshyam aaye...


> enganeyundu...ente Iphone sadha model maattan time ayi

----------


## ososaw

> Iphone 3G phone enna nilayil engane? 
> 
> i mean how good is ita if not used as a business phone? 
> 
> vere nalla fones vallom suggest cheyyanundo aarkelum?? like Samsung??


iphone nyan upyogichittillaa ...nallethu ennu aanu kelkunethu..pakshee expensive aanu matte mobiles vachu nokumbol ..3,2 megapixel le ullu athu oru negative aaanu i think...
nyan koodathalum nokia phones aanu use cheythittu ullethu ..ithu ippol 8 am thee mobile aanu  :Read:

----------


## HighnesS

> Iphone nte puthiya version nokkunno??? nee O2 alle.. 
> 
> 
> enikendho iPhone nodu thalparyam ella... erangiya time il vaangan pattathondu... pinnedu adhinodu eshtam ok poye dheshyam aaye...


ente contract theernnal matrame o2 upgrade cheythu tharukayullo..ini oru 10 month wait cheyyanam.......

----------


## ososaw

> Iphone nte puthiya version nokkunno??? nee O2 alle.. 
> 
> 
> *enikendho iPhone nodu thalparyam ella... erangiya time il vaangan pattathondu... pinnedu adhinodu eshtam ok poye dheshyam aaye...*




yes enniku iphone nodu valiyaa thalpariyam illaa....ipod undo ..apple nte ellam nalle quality sadhnagel aanu pakshee nalle velle yaanu.....pinne negatives um undu  :Read:

----------


## ososaw

> ente contract theernnal matrame o2 upgrade cheythu tharukayullo..ini oru 10 month wait cheyyanam.......


prepaid is better than postpaid  :Read:

----------


## veecee

> angane njan um nokia N97 swanthamaki...


  :Beee:  :Beee:  :Beee:

----------


## HighnesS

> prepaid is better than postpaid


ivide postpaid anu kurachu koodi better...kure free callum koodathe oru kidilan phone free ayi kittukayum cheyyum.......

----------


## veecee

> I have N95 
> 
> balram cash team aanu alleee?  around 600 euro vellayulla gadjet swanthaamaaki  around 36,000 ruppees or more
> N97 engene undu? functions okee engenee?? touchscreen aanu alleee


 dey, avan cash team ayondalla, ivide phone freeyanu  :Read: 
btw, ente contract ee masam puthukam, ethu venam enna confusion...
highness and balram, kurach suggestions taru...

----------


## ososaw

> 


assooyakum marennu illaaaa  :Read:

----------


## Balram

> I have N95 
> 
> balram cash team aanu alleee?  around 600 euro vellayulla gadjet swanthaamaaki  around 36,000 ruppees or more
> N97 engene undu? functions okee engenee?? touchscreen aanu alleee



N95 super aayerunnu... njan adha use cheydhirunnadhu...  :Cheers1: 

contract base il aanu....  :Frown:  no money,....

touch screen athra nalladhaye eniku thoniyella... yendho Iphone nte athra sukam ella...

----------


## veecee

> N95 super aayerunnu... njan adha use cheydhirunnadhu... 
> 
> contract base il aanu....  no money,....


  :Unsure:  :Unsure:  :Unsure: 
annu ninte kaiyil oru sony ericson ayirunnallo....

----------


## Balram

> [/b]
> 
> yes enniku iphone nodu valiyaa thalpariyam illaa....ipod undo ..apple nte ellam nalle quality sadhnagel aanu pakshee nalle velle yaanu.....pinne negatives um undu



Iphone vangan pattatha vishamathinu IPOD Touch vangi..  :Cheers1:  same function thanneya ahdintem...  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## ososaw

> ivide postpaid anu kurachu koodi better...kure free callum koodathe oru kidilan phone free ayi kittukayum cheyyum.......


hmm ok.. pakshe prepaid nu angene chillaa options okee undu ..i mean flatrate okee  :Read: 
pinee free phone?? athu swanthaamakumoo...atinu ella masivum fee adikendee? 24 months something anengenee allee  :Read:

----------


## Balram

> 


 :Tt2:   :Tt2:   :Tt2:   :Tt2:

----------


## Balram

> ivide postpaid anu kurachu koodi better...kure free callum koodathe oru kidilan phone free ayi kittukayum cheyyum.......



alladhe phone ok cash kdouthu vaangan ninnal account il -ve amounte koode vella etukaleyum paata yem ok edendi varum...  :Scared:

----------


## veecee

> hmm ok.. pakshe prepaid nu angene chillaa options okee undu ..i mean flatrate okee 
> pinee free phone?? athu swanthaamakumoo...atinu ella masivum fee adikendee? 24 months something anengenee allee


 18 months mathi.....
fee undu, but athinte koode fre min mattum varumbol nashtam illa....

----------


## ososaw

> N95 super aayerunnu... njan adha use cheydhirunnadhu... 
> 
> contract base il aanu....  no money,....
> 
> touch screen athra nalladhaye eniku thoniyella... yendho Iphone nte athra sukam ella...


 :thumright:  N95 my fav phone aanu  :thumright: 
touchsreen phone medikenam ennu vigarichethaa balram parenyee stithiku ini medikunillaaa  :Read:

----------


## Balram

> ente contract theernnal matrame o2 upgrade cheythu tharukayullo..ini oru 10 month wait cheyyanam.......



10 month  :Frown:  

contract theerunnadhinu 3 month munbu upgrade cheyyan pattille ????  

vishamikanda apolekum vere kidilan saadhanam erangum...  :thumright:

----------


## ososaw

> Iphone vangan pattatha vishamathinu IPOD Touch vangi..  same function thanneya ahdintem...


ore divasam puthiyaaa phones erangi kondu irikuvaaaaa...manshyanee vattu aaakaan  :Read:

----------


## Balram

> annu ninte kaiyil oru sony ericson ayirunnallo....


randum undu...  :Boo hoo!:  aniyante phone chetanum use cheyyam...  :Read:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> angane njan um nokia N97 swanthamaki...


Che Balram nu polum N 97 aayi... Ente N 97 kalayan pova...  :Unsure:

----------


## HighnesS

> dey, avan cash team ayondalla, ivide phone freeyanu 
> btw, ente contract ee masam puthukam, ethu venam enna confusion...
> highness and balram, kurach suggestions taru...


Iphone latest try cheyyoo.....Iphone 3g S
*iPhone*


FeaturesWhy iPhoneApps for iPhoneGalleryHow ToTech SpecsBuy iPhone

----------


## ososaw

> 18 months mathi.....
> fee undu, but athinte koode fre min mattum varumbol nashtam illa....


oh ok thats good  :thumright:

----------


## veecee

> 10 month  
> 
> contract theerunnadhinu 3 month munbu upgrade cheyyan pattille ???? 
> 
> vishamikanda apolekum vere kidilan saadhanam erangum...


 o2 il pattumo....? 3mobile il pattum..... :Cheers1:

----------


## Balram

> Che Balram nu polum N 97 aayi... Ente N 97 kalayan pova...



 :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:

----------


## veecee

> Iphone latest try cheyyoo.....Iphone 3g S


 i phone 3mobile il illa :Frown:

----------


## Balram

> o2 il pattumo....? 3mobile il pattum.....



ya njan 3 aayonda pattiyadhu... O2 il angane elle..?

----------


## Balram

> i phone 3mobile il illa



3 thanne pidichirikanda.. O2 nalla Network aanu...  :thumright:

----------


## ososaw

> 3 manikoor adhil erunnu gusthi aayerunnu... touch screen athra sukam ella...  
> 
> baki ellam kollam ennu thonunnu.....  *kalipatam kittiya kuttiye pole jolikum pogadhe phone kalichondirikuva...*


*
* 
yes N95 vaangichepool nyanum ingene thanne aayirinnu....koree divasam athu ingene kayil thanne nookikondu irikuvaayirinnu....oroo functions um thappi nookuvaayirinnu..oro divasavum oro applications and games try cheythu nooki  :Read:  ....ellam angene  thanne aanu...adhyathee oru athu maathram pinne .........

----------


## veecee

> 3 thanne pidichirikanda.. O2 nalla Network aanu...


 enikku 3 vidan oru madi....
nattilekku free calls undu.... :Cheers1:

----------


## Balram

> enikku 3 vidan oru madi....
> nattilekku free calls undu....



free calls ah...  :Scared:  

1100 mints edutha eniku avar free call thannilla....  :Surprised:  enganeya sambavam...  :Unsure:

----------


## Balram

> [/b] 
> yes N95 vaangichepool nyanum ingene thanne aayirinnu....koree divasam athu ingene kayil thanne nookikondu irikuvaayirinnu....oroo functions um thappi nookuvaayirinnu..oro divasavum oro applications and games try cheythu nooki  ....ellam angene  thanne aanu...adhyathee oru athu maathram pinne .........



FK il addict aayal N97 vannittum karyam ella...  :Frown:

----------


## veecee

> free calls ah...  
> 
> 1100 mints edutha eniku avar free call thannilla....  enganeya sambavam...


 avar thannathalla... numma kandu pidichata....oru number undu, venel taram....
mobile networks il poyi manual search nadthanam, ennittu 3 yude thanne vere network select cheytu ee numberilekku call cheyuka... :Cheers1:

----------


## HighnesS

> alladhe phone ok cash kdouthu vaangan ninnal account il -ve amounte koode vella etukaleyum paata yem ok edendi varum...


ividuthe sthiram paripaadi parayaam.......
ente oru close friend 6 month munpu o2 vil ninnu 1phone 3g 16gb medichu with insurance......2 masathinu shesham kalanju poyi ennu paranju avan insurance claim cheythu......athinu ividuthe policinte certificate entho matram mathi......avanu appol thanne puthiya Iphone kitti........avan pazhayathu 400 vittu kashakki.......avan ippol athum poyi ennu paranju veendum claim cheythirikkukayaanu.........enthaavumo avo??.......

sangathi success anenkil aa route onnu pidichaalo :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Balram

> avar thannathalla... numma kandu pidichata....oru number undu, venel taram....
> mobile networks il poyi manual search nadthanam, ennittu 3 yude thanne vere network select cheytu ee numberilekku call cheyuka...



PM edu...  :thumright:

----------


## Balram

> ividuthe sthiram paripaadi parayaam.......
> ente oru close friend 6 month munpu o2 vil ninnu 1phone 3g 16gb medichu with insurance......2 masathinu shesham kalanju poyi ennu paranju avan insurance claim cheythu......athinu ividuthe policinte certificate entho matram mathi......avanu appol thanne puthiya Iphone kitti........avan pazhayathu 400 vittu kashakki.......avan ippol athum poyi ennu paranju veendum claim cheythirikkukayaanu.........enthaavumo avo??.......
> 
> sangathi success anenkil aa route onnu pidichaalo



adhu evide ullavanmar payattunna paripadiya....  :Unsure:  chila phones bar cheyyarundu... angane vannal adhu india il kondu poye vilikum...  :blackeye:

----------


## HighnesS

> 10 month  
> 
> contract theerunnadhinu 3 month munbu upgrade cheyyan pattille ????  
> 
> vishamikanda apolekum vere kidilan saadhanam erangum...


ividuthe O2 vil contract theerunnathinte last monthil matrame upgrade cheythu tharukayuloo.......

----------


## Balram

> ividuthe O2 vil contract theerunnathinte last monthil matrame upgrade cheythu tharukayuloo.......



appo raksha ella...  :thumright: 

24 months contract aayerikum alle..  :Read:  

24 months ennadhu kondu mathrama eniku O2 eshtamallathathu...

----------


## veecee

> ividuthe sthiram paripaadi parayaam.......
> ente oru close friend 6 month munpu o2 vil ninnu 1phone 3g 16gb medichu with insurance......2 masathinu shesham kalanju poyi ennu paranju avan insurance claim cheythu......athinu ividuthe policinte certificate entho matram mathi......avanu appol thanne puthiya Iphone kitti........avan pazhayathu 400 vittu kashakki.......avan ippol athum poyi ennu paranju veendum claim cheythirikkukayaanu.........enthaavumo avo??.......
> 
> sangathi success anenkil aa route onnu pidichaalo


 athu ivide sthiram paniyanu, palapozhum payattiyalo ennu karutiiyanu, but oru dhairyam vannilla... :Cheers1:

----------


## HighnesS

> appo raksha ella... 
> 
> 24 months contract aayerikum alle..  
> 
> 24 months ennadhu kondu mathrama eniku O2 eshtamallathathu...


18 month anu...... :Read:

----------


## HighnesS

> athu ivide sthiram paniyanu, palapozhum payattiyalo ennu karutiiyanu, but oru dhairyam vannilla...


same here.....athu thanneyaanu enteyum prashnam..... :Cheers1:

----------


## Balram

> 18 month anu......



adhinu xtra paisa angotu kodukende...  :Surprised:

----------


## HighnesS

> adhinu xtra paisa angotu kodukende...


hmm....129 adyam pay cheythirunnu........ :Thumb down:

----------


## Balram

> hmm....129 adyam pay cheythirunnu........



 :blackeye:   :blackeye:   :blackeye:

----------


## Doctor Love

sorry for bumping an old thread, but its for a reason.. 

Which smartphone is better - iPhone 3gs or HTC HD2 or is there some other better one? 
 
- a confused buyer

----------


## Santi

ithenthu section.. :Scared:

----------


## Santi

njaan karuthi doctor return aayennu

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> njaan karuthi doctor return aayennu


thanikkinnu pani kittum....

----------


## Santi

> thanikkinnu pani kittum....


enthinu...... :batman:  :batman:

----------


## Rohith

> enthinu......


bumping old threads

----------


## Santi

> bumping old threads


appo engane oru section ivide aadyame undarnno ?? njaan ippala kanae.. :DJ:

----------


## san

ithu puthiya section aanu.. Admin may be in the process of moving related threads here..........

----------


## Santi

> ithu puthiya section aanu.. Admin may be in the process of moving related threads here..........


 :Chris:  :Chris:  :Chris:  :Chris:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> ithu puthiya section aanu.. Admin may be in the process of moving related threads here..........


appo adminu pani kittum..

----------


## Santi

angane aanel xyz nte vandi thread ,film lover nte puthiya product ,sillan okke eppalum postana oru thread ille atokke ivide kondu  vannu idam....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> angane aanel xyz nte vandi thread ,film lover nte puthiya product ,sillan okke eppalum postana oru thread ille atokke ivide kondu  vannu idam....


moonnu perude kanjiyil koodi paata veenu....ivide ithinum mathram paatayo?

----------


## Aromal

> ithu puthiya section aanu.. Admin may be in the process of moving related threads here..........


iniyum puthiya sections aalochanayil aanu

----------


## Santi

> iniyum puthiya sections aalochanayil aanu


ithano raman police swapanam kanda  fk.... :DJ: 

ennalum puthiya section thudangumbol oru  add um marketing okke vende??

----------


## Day Dreamer

YEs... expecting everyones contributions...

----------


## plk

> YEs... expecting everyones contributions...


 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :thumright:  :thumright:  :thumright:  :thumright:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Bought a new laptop... Toshiba...  :Clap3: 
Pakshe avanmaaru free OS thannu Windows 7... athil disc partition onnum illa... ellam koodi onnicha... ini athine partition cheyyan pattumo?

----------


## Santi

> Bought a new laptop... Toshiba... 
> Pakshe avanmaaru free OS thannu Windows 7... athil disc partition onnum illa... ellam koodi onnicha... ini athine partition cheyyan pattumo?


ahentha athinte cd koode thannille..... :Unsure:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ahentha athinte cd koode thannille.....


Illa Windows 7 basic installed aarunnu... crash aayal back up cheyyan option undu...

----------


## Santi

> Illa Windows 7 basic installed aarunnu... crash aayal back up cheyyan option undu...


partition magic vachu cheythu nokku.. crash aayal back up cheyyan pattum ennu urappalle?.... :Boat:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> partition magic vachu cheythu nokku.. crash aayal back up cheyyan pattum ennu urappalle?....


yes...  :Thinking: 

Office 2007 free aayi kitty... pakshe 25 times mathrame without product key vechu use cheyyan pattoo

----------


## Johny

oru puthiya laptop medichennu karuthi, 
ho.. :Beee: 

ividaarum laptop kandittillathathu pole :Sleep1:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> oru puthiya laptop medichennu karuthi, 
> ho..
> 
> ividaarum laptop kandittillathathu pole


Njan aadyamaayi vangiya laptop aanu... ini software okke oppikkan aarude okke kaalu pidikkanam  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## Santi

athinte recovery disk nammal create cheythal alle  back up cheyyan pattu ??atho c data drive um d recovery drive aayittano ??

ente oru cousin ithe pole oru laptop vangiyirunnu ....first day thanne full format cheythu pirated os install cheythu.. :Cool:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> athinte recovery disk nammal create cheythal alle  back up cheyyan pattu ??atho c data drive um d recovery drive aayittano ??
> 
> ente oru cousin ithe pole oru laptop vangiyirunnu ....first day thanne full format cheythu pirated os install cheythu..


Athil aake oru drive mathrame ullu... C... and it has 500GB  :Biggrin: 
Kooduthal onnum ariyilla... ellam padikkanam  :Think:

----------


## LoVe DJ

> Athil aake oru drive mathrame ullu... C... and it has 500GB 
> Kooduthal onnum ariyilla... ellam padikkanam


Recovery Disc create cheyyaan athil oru tool undaakum...recovery disc undaaki vekkunnathu nallaathaa...4 blank dvd vendi varum....

----------


## SadumoN

njan puthiya handset eduthu...
nokia E71

----------


## Aromal

> njan puthiya handset eduthu...
> nokia E71


enthayi vila

----------


## kallan pavithran

Ipol available ayitullathil ettavum nalla netbook ethaanu (value for money)? any suggestions?

----------


## B I L A L

> Ipol available ayitullathil ettavum nalla netbook ethaanu (value for money)? any suggestions?



ellaam nallathu thanne...configuration nokki edukkuka...

----------


## Safal

> njan puthiya handset eduthu...
> nokia E71


Nalla set aanu. Njan kure naal use cheythatha. bt enik inganathe valya phones kondu nadakkunnath ishtamalla

----------


## Aromal

> Bought a new laptop... Toshiba... 
> Pakshe avanmaaru free OS thannu Windows 7... athil disc partition onnum illa... ellam koodi onnicha... ini athine partition cheyyan pattumo?


with OS lap vaangiykkunnathokke nashtama...........

avaru CD tharikayumilla...

----------


## Safal

I have one 8gb pen drive and one 2gb apple ipod

----------


## SadumoN

> enthayi vila


sorry mashe... ithu kandillarunnu...
72 KD... ekadesham RS.11500

----------


## Johny

> I have one 8gb pen drive and one 2gb apple ipod


njanum innale oru pen drive medichu
i ball nte 4gb :Shout:

----------


## SadumoN

> njanum innale oru pen drive medichu
> i ball nte 4gb


ethrayaayi??

----------


## Johny

> ethrayaayi??


400 roofa , 
2 year warrenty undenokke parayunnu.
ullathano entho? :Ohmy:

----------


## SadumoN

> 400 roofa , 
> 2 year warrenty undenokke parayunnu.
> ullathano entho?


ideal rate alle?? for 4gb...i-ball aakumbol... :Thumbup:

----------


## Johny

> ideal rate alle?? for 4gb...i-ball aakumbol...


njan sony medikan poyathaa

out of stock
avasanam ithu medichond ponnu :colors:

----------


## SadumoN

> njan sony medikan poyathaa
> 
> out of stock
> avasanam ithu medichond ponnu


 :Applause:   :Applause: 
evidunna??

----------


## Johny

> evidunna??


ivide aduthoru kadayil ninnaa :Sailor:

----------


## SadumoN

> ivide aduthoru kadayil ninnaa


Nannayi..... :Pray:  :Drool:

----------


## kallan pavithran

sandisk inte 8GB pendrive nu 600rs ullu

----------


## Johny

> sandisk inte 8GB pendrive nu 600rs ullu


sure aano?
ente oru friend 3 months munp medichappol 850 aayi :d'oh!:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> sure aano?
> ente oru friend 3 months munp medichappol 850 aayi


njan last week vangiyathaaa... nearly 650 ayi

----------


## Johny

> njan last week vangiyathaaa... nearly 650 ayi


nearly ennu parayumpol evadesham :Question:

----------


## SadumoN

> nearly ennu parayumpol evadesham


ekadesham oru 649 roofa 99 paisa...  :Order:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> nearly ennu parayumpol evadesham



aaa exact price ormayillaa.... :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Safal

> sandisk inte 8GB pendrive nu 600rs ullu


njan last week cruzer blade sandisk 4gb vaangiyath 600rs aayi

----------


## backer

I am planning to buy Samsung Wave... How is this vs Samsung Galexy and Nokia N900?? Any idea??

----------


## Safal

Njan puthiya set eduthu N900

Nalla set aano??? Ippo vaangi kondu vannatheyullu... 30k aduthu aayi

----------


## Harry

> Njan puthiya set eduthu N900
> 
> Nalla set aano??? Ippo vaangi kondu vannatheyullu... 30k aduthu aayi


 
Nokia N900 - Full phone specifications

enganundu. user friendly aano?  :sunny:

----------


## Safal

> Nokia N900 - Full phone specifications
> 
> enganundu. user friendly aano?


oru divasam use cheytha experiencil vkollam ennu thonni. orzhcha kazhinje oru correct figure jkittullu. OS enikkishtapettu. it was made in c++ as linux. so that they are arguing that ir is linux.. anyway nice phone.........

----------


## backer

> oru divasam use cheytha experiencil vkollam ennu thonni. orzhcha kazhinje oru correct figure jkittullu. OS enikkishtapettu. it was made in c++ as linux. so that they are arguing that ir is linux.. anyway nice phone.........


 
Upayogichttu parayu... Njan plan cheythathu samsung Wave aayirunnu.. Ithakknonnu nokkamallo...
 And how do u rate it??

----------


## Safal

> Upayogichttu parayu... Njan plan cheythathu samsung Wave aayirunnu.. Ithakknonnu nokkamallo...
>  And how do u rate it??


kollam nalla phone aanu enikkishtappettu

----------


## veecee

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
3 mobile il (ente phone network) i phone 4 varunnu :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
udane njan orennam swanthamakkum :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Shankarannan

iphone 4g available in India

----------


## backer

Nokia X6 medichu. Around 16K aayi.. Moshamilla...Nalla sound clarity und.. Pakshe oru negative wifi use cheyyumbo signal weak anel pettennu net cut aavum... Bakkiyellam okke.. 16Gb inbuilt memmory

----------


## Harry

> Nokia X6 medichu. Around 16K aayi.. Moshamilla...Nalla sound clarity und.. Pakshe oru negative wifi use cheyyumbo signal weak anel pettennu net cut aavum... Bakkiyellam okke.. 16Gb inbuilt memmory


 
njan last month vaangiyappol 15.5 aayullu  :Hypo:

----------


## tomse

Please comment on my web page

KERALA - Gods own country - Free Kerala pictures and information

----------


## abcdman

sony yde oru kidilium model vanitundalloo..athu pole samsung .....Gameing models with 1 GHZ processor

----------


## abcdman

or nala Ipod suggest chyammo..nalla bass venam..pinne....2 Gb vare mathyy...pinee..touch onum venda...only soud no video needed

----------


## Day Dreamer

> or nala Ipod suggest chyammo..nalla bass venam..pinne....2 Gb vare mathyy...pinee..touch onum venda...only soud no video needed


try shuffle or nano  :Whistle1:

----------


## Saathan

*Motorola CLIQ*
http://www.motorola.com/consumers/US...006d06b10aRCRD



ee mobile  kollaamo?

----------


## abcdman

> try shuffle or nano


thanks macha

----------


## abcdman

To me design just sucks see this

----------


## abcdman

see this too

----------


## abcdman

do  u have any idea how much this costs in India

----------


## teegy

its around 30,000 in india...

----------


## maryland

*1500 രൂപയ്ക്ക് സോളാര് വോഡാഫോണ് 247*


വോഡാഫോണ് എസ്സാര് കമ്പനി വി.എ247 മോഡല് സോളാര് ഫോണ് അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നു. സൂര്യപ്രകാശത്തില് ചാര്ജ് ചെയ്യാവുന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ളതാണ് ഇത്. വര്ഷത്തില് കൂടുതല് കാലവും ചൂട് അനുഭവപ്പെടുന്ന ഇന്ത്യയില്, വൈദ്യുതി എത്താത്ത സ്ഥലങ്ങളില്പ്പോലും ഏറ്റവും അനുയോജ്യമാണ് ഈ ഫോണ് എന്ന് കമ്പനി അവകാശപ്പെടുന്നു. അതുപോലെ വില കുറവാണെന്നത് സാധാരണക്കാര്ക്കുപോലും ഗുണപ്രദമാണ്. കഴിഞ്ഞവര്ഷം സാംസങ്ങും ഇതേമാതൃകയിലുള്ള സോളാര് ഫോണു(സോളാര് ഗുരു)കള് അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നതാണ്. എന്നാല് അതിന് വില ഇതിലും കൂടുതലായിരുന്നു. പക്ഷേ, എന്തുകൊണ്ടോ സാംസങ് സോളാര് വിപണിയില് അധികം പിടിച്ചുനിന്നില്ല.
സൂര്യപ്രകാശത്തില് നിന്ന് ചാര്ജ് ചെയ്യാമെന്നതുപോലെതന്നെ ഇലക്ട്രിസിറ്റിയില് നിന്നും വൊഡാഫോണ് 247 ചാര്ജ് ചെയ്യാം. കളര് ഡിസ്പ്ലേയോടുകൂടിയ ഇതില് എഫ്.എം റേഡിയോ ഉള്പ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.

----------


## veecee

appo charge cheyyan divasavum oru manikoor veyilathu kondu vekkano :Doh:

----------


## kannappanunni

Today i brought a Sony Bravia LCD Tv. 22 inch. 15,900 ayi. koode Sony 4GB pen Drive free.

Super clarity anu. HDMI, USB, Intelligent Picture okke anu features.

----------


## kannan

> Today i brought a Sony Bravia LCD Tv. 22 inch. 15,900 ayi. koode Sony 4GB pen Drive free.
> 
> Super clarity anu. HDMI, USB, Intelligent Picture okke anu features.


 
I wanna buy one LCD . . . not yet decided abt the brand . . . 
frnds expecting suggessions  :Shifty:

----------


## kannappanunni

> I wanna buy one LCD . . . not yet decided abt the brand . . . 
> frnds expecting suggessions


Sony Bravia , No doubt  :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## kannan

> Sony Bravia , No doubt


I need 32" . . . Ethra aavum ?  :Read:

----------


## kannappanunni

> I need 32" . . . Ethra aavum ?


25 inu ippol 25,000 anu. 32 nale parayam.

----------


## maryland

*വിപണിപിടിക്കാന് സാംസങ് സി3300*


ലോകോത്തര ഇലക്ട്രോണിക് കമ്പനിയായ സാംസങിന്റെ മൊബൈല് ശ്രേണിയില് നിന്നും പുതിയയിനം ടച്ച് സ്ക്രീന് ഹാന്റ് സെറ്റ് ഇന്ത്യന് വിപണിയില് അവതരിക്കുന്നു. സാംസങ് ചാമ്പ് സി3300 എന്ന് പേര് നല്കിയ ഇത് വളരെയേറെ സാധ്യതകള് പ്രധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്. 4000 - 4100 രൂപയാണ് ഇതിന് വില നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.
96 x53.8 x 3 എം.എം രൂപഭാഗിയുള്ള ഇതിന്റെ ഡിസ്പ്ലേ സ്ക്രീന് 2.4 ഇഞ്ച് ആണ്. കണക്ടിവിറ്റികളായ ജി.പി.ആര്.എസ്, ജി.എസ്.എം, എഡ്ജ് തുടങ്ങിയവ ഇതില് ഉള്പ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു. കൂടാതെ ബ്ല്യൂടൂത്ത് 2.1 കണക്റ്റിവിറ്റി, 1.3 എം.പി. റെസല്യൂഷന് ക്യാമറ, മ്യൂസിക് പ്ലെയര്, എഫ്.എം. റേഡിയോ, ഡ്യുവല് സ്പിക്കര്, 3ഡി സൗണ്ട് എഫക്ട്, 8 ജി.ബി വരെ വര്ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്സ്റ്റേണല് മെമ്മറി സ്ളോട്ട്, ഒപ്പം 30 എം.പി ഇന്റേണല് മെമ്മറിയും ഉള്പ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു.
മൊബൈല് രംഗത്ത് വലിയ വിപണിയായ ഇന്ത്യയില് ടച്ച് സ്ക്രീന് ഹാന്റ് സെറ്റിന് ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്ന ജനസമ്മതി സാംസങ് മനസിലാക്കിയതിന്റെ തെളിവാണ് പുതിയ ഹാന്റ് സെറ്റ്. ഇത്രയും സാധ്യതകളുമായി വിപണിയിലെത്തുന്ന സാംസങ് ചാമ്പ് സി3300 ഹാന്റ്സെറ്റ് മൊബൈല് വിപണിയില് വിപ്ലവം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുമെന്നാണ് വിപണി സംസാരം.

----------


## Safal

> I need 32" . . . Ethra aavum ?


my sony bravia 32"lcd 36k aduthaayi.......... 3 maasamaayi eduthittu

----------


## teegy

> I wanna buy one LCD . . . not yet decided abt the brand . . . 
> frnds expecting suggessions


panasonic is also good... but heard there are issues with their service....

----------


## kannappanunni

> panasonic is also good... but heard there are issues with their service....


yes. service proper alla ennu njanum kettittundu.

----------


## B I L A L

> I wanna buy one LCD . . . not yet decided abt the brand . . . 
> frnds expecting suggessions



Samsung also good....

----------


## maryland

*മോട്ടോറോള ഡ്രോയ്*ഡ്*-2 അടുത്തമാസം*


മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്* ലോകത്തെ ഉന്നതരായ മോട്ടോറോള കമ്പനി തങ്ങളുടെ അടുത്ത പ്രോഡക്*ടായ മൊട്ടോറോള ഡ്രോയ്*ഡ്* - 2 (എം.ബി 810) അടുത്ത മാസം വിപണിയില്* എത്തിച്ചേക്കും. ഏതു ദിവസം ഇത്* പുറത്തിറക്കുമെന്ന്* കമ്പനി ഇതുവരെ അറിയിച്ചില്ല. അടുത്തമാസം 12 ഓടുകൂടിയെത്തുമെന്നാണ്* കണക്കാക്കുന്നത്*.
ആധുനിക മോട്ടോറോള ഫോണായ ഡ്രോയ്*ഡ്*-2, 1GHz TI OMAP 3630 പ്രോസസര്* ഉള്*ക്കൊള്ളുന്നതാണ്*. വളരെ ഉയര്*ന്ന നിലവാരവും പെര്*ഫോമന്*സും കാഴ്*ചവയ്*ക്കുവാന്* ശേഷിയുള്ളതാണിത്*. കൂടാതെ 512 എം.ബി.റാം, അന്*ഡ്രോയ്*ഡ്* 2.2 പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം എന്നിവയുമുണ്ട്*. പേഴ്*സണല്* കപ്യൂട്ടറിന്* സമാനമായ സവിശേഷതയാണിതിലുള്ളത്*. മോട്ടോറോള ഡ്രോയ്*ഡ്*-1 ഉള്ളതുപോലെ പോലെതന്നെ ടൈപ്പിംഗ്* സുഗമമാക്കുന്ന സ്*പെഷല്* കീബോഡ്* (ക്വര്*ട്ടി കീപാഡ്*), 3.7 ഇഞ്ച്* ടച്ച്* സ്*ക്രീന്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ, 854 x 480 പിക്*സല്* റസല്യൂഷന്*, ഡ്യൂവല്* ലെഡ്* ഫ്*ളാളോടുകൂടിയ 8എം.പി ക്യാമറ, ഹൈഡെഫനിഷന്* വീഡിയോ റെക്കോര്*ഡിംഗ്*, ബ്യൂ ടൂത്ത്*, യു.എസ്*.ബി കണക്*ടിവിറ്റി,വോയിസ്* ഡയലിംഗ്*, ബെറ്റര്* ബ്രൗസിംഗ്*, ജാവ സ്*ക്രിപ്*റ്റ്* എഞ്ചിന്*, ഫ്*ളാഷ്* 10.എക്*സ്* സപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*, എക്സ്റ്റേണല് മെമ്മറി 8 ജി.ബി എന്നിവയും ഇതിലുണ്ട്.

----------


## Saathan

njan iPhone user aayi   :Punk: 
ini veecee annanu ene villikkam  :thumleft:

----------


## veecee

> njan iPhone user aayi  
> ini veecee annanu ene villikkam


number pm idu :Blushing:

----------


## Saathan

> number pm idu


pm ittitundu... 8 mani kazhinjal pinne  ene vilikaruthu...

----------


## Rohith

> pm ittitundu... 8 mani kazhinjal pinne  ene vilikaruthu...


vellamadi.... :Laugh:

----------


## SadumoN

ippo recent aayi irangiya ethu nokia mobile aanu kooduthal reliable?? any suggestions? budget around 12-15 k... touch aayalum kuzhappamilla... X6 enganeyundu???

----------


## Saathan

> vellamadi....


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## veecee

> pm ittitundu... 8 mani kazhinjal pinne  ene vilikaruthu...


athentha, njan 8 nu sheshame vilikulloo :Confused:

----------


## Saathan

> athentha, njan 8 nu sheshame vilikulloo


 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## SadumoN

njan puthiya phone vangi... 

Nokia X6 16GB



nice one..

----------


## Saaradhi

I am having HTC HD2 mobile... Award winner for the best smart phone in 2010... Having biggest screen..4.3 inches.. 4:3 resolution ratio.. many more.. windows 6.5 OS.. u can get more details in fonearena.com or gsmarena.com
Best camera n surfing features..

----------


## Rohith

> I am having HTC HD2 mobile... Award winner for the best smart phone in 2010... Having biggest screen..4.3 inches.. 4:3 resolution ratio.. many more.. windows 6.5 OS.. u can get more details in fonearena.com or gsmarena.com
> Best camera n surfing features..


thazhe ittal pottu..sookshichu vacho ttoo...

----------


## Saathan

> thazhe ittal pottu..sookshichu vacho ttoo...


athu sheriya... oru cheriya problem vannal cash kore pokum... 
ente iphone nu vendi  njan cash koduthu ippo njan oru pichakkaran aayi   :Sad:

----------


## Bunny

> njan puthiya phone vangi... 
> 
> Nokia X6 16GB
> 
> 
> 
> nice one..



*ith enagne sadumon sound okka?

njan X series iragiyappol tanne chady keri X 3 edutath ann..

chilappol enik erinj pottikan tonnum kopp...
bhayangara software problem and battery problem..
*

----------


## Bunny

> athu sheriya... oru cheriya problem vannal cash kore pokum... 
> ente iphone nu vendi  njan cash koduthu ippo njan oru pichakkaran aayi


*iphone repair cheythu nikkar keeriya saathan...*

----------


## Saaradhi

> thazhe ittal pottu..sookshichu vacho ttoo...


anganonnum pottilla rohithe...2 times poi.. slow motion set cheythathu kondu onnum pattiyilla... \\:D/

chathu kidannaalum chamanju kidakanam ennalle.... :Laughing:

----------


## SadumoN

> *ith enagne sadumon sound okka?
> 
> njan X series iragiyappol tanne chady keri X 3 edutath ann..
> 
> chilappol enik erinj pottikan tonnum kopp...
> bhayangara software problem and battery problem..
> *


sound okke kidu... nice camera performance.. 5mp.. i think it is worth the cash... :Applause:

----------


## SadumoN

njan oru lap eduthu... HP pavilion dv6...
intel core i5,
6gb ram, 500gb hard disk..
price around Rs.75000
offer aayirunnathu kondu got for Rs.60000

----------


## ClubAns

*Friends....Njan oru TV vangikkan udheshikkunnu**(**42/32 inch)**.......................

LCD/Plasma**..ethu edukkanamennu confusion..............etha nallthu?.......

Panasonic LCD/Plasma TV use cheyyunna arengilum undo ivide.?....
*

----------


## veecee

njan ente i-phone padhathi talkalatheku upekshichu..., budjet il nilkoolla :Alucard: 
talkalam oru sony ericson xpresso mini eduthu, kollam :Stop:

----------


## Harry

> njan ente i-phone padhathi talkalatheku upekshichu..., budjet il nilkoolla
> talkalam oru sony ericson xpresso mini eduthu, kollam


sony ericson fan aano?  :Wink:

----------


## veecee

> sony ericson fan aano?


anu, ayirunu ennu parayunnathu akum nallathu...
njan use cheyunnathu nokia n97 anu, ithippo wife nu vangichata...
but sony ente favourite brand anu....
laptop, camcoder, digi cam ellam sony thanne :Yahoo:

----------


## Harry

> anu, ayirunu ennu parayunnathu akum nallathu...
> njan use cheyunnathu nokia n97 anu, ithippo wife nu vangichata...
> but sony ente favourite brand anu....
> laptop, camcoder, digi cam ellam sony thanne


sony aino vaangiyathode njan mathiyaakki. 8.1 mp camerayil photo eduthittu nalla clarity thonniyilla  :Neutral:

----------


## veecee

> sony aino vaangiyathode njan mathiyaakki. 8.1 mp camerayil photo eduthittu nalla clarity thonniyilla


eniku thonnunnathu mobile camera yil pixel koodutal undelum valya karyamilla ennanu, njan pandu sony k750i, 3.2mp ulla camera use cheytittu pinne 5mp use cheytappol ishtamyilla...

----------


## Johny

> eniku thonnunnathu mobile camera yil pixel koodutal undelum valya karyamilla ennanu, njan pandu sony k750i, 3.2mp ulla camera use cheytittu pinne 5mp use cheytappol ishtamyilla...


cybershot.... :Hi: 

ithalle puthiya phone aanennu paranju, 
mashinu koduthu pattichath.. :Blushing:

----------


## veecee

> cybershot....
> 
> ithalle puthiya phone aanennu paranju, 
> mashinu koduthu pattichath..


 :2guns:  :2guns:  :2guns: 
putiyatu anennu paranjittu onnumilla :2guns:

----------


## Johny

> putiyatu anennu paranjittu onnumilla


 :Tt2:  :Tt2:  :Tt2: 

mash kollathu vannappo, 
enetaduth anganaa paranje..

aniyan pershyennu kondu vannathaa.
puthiya phoneaa
box potticheduthathe ullo ennokke..

njan athu medichu life timerokke check cheyth
details maashinod paranju 

ee nagana sathyamarinj paavathinte kannu niranju poyi :Embarassed: 

nb: ee kadhayile kadhapathrangalulum sabhashangalum thikachum sankalpikam mathram

----------


## veecee

> mash kollathu vannappo, 
> enetaduth anganaa paranje..
> 
> aniyan pershyennu kondu vannathaa.
> puthiya phoneaa
> box potticheduthathe ullo ennokke..
> 
> njan athu medichu life timerokke check cheyth
> details maashinod paranju 
> ...


 :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue: 
dey, avatar mattadey, kanumbol oru nashtabodham :d'oh!:

----------


## Johny

> dey, avatar mattadey, kanumbol oru nashtabodham


nnaalum aval aa konthan directore 
kettan theerumanichallo ennalochikkumpol :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## veecee

> nnaalum aval aa konthan directore 
> kettan theerumanichallo ennalochikkumpol


satyam, kurachu naal koode industryil ninnu tamilil okke poyi atyavasyam meni pradarshanam okke kanichittayirunnenkil vendillayirunnu :Taz:

----------


## Johny

> satyam, kurachu naal koode industryil ninnu tamilil okke poyi atyavasyam meni pradarshanam okke kanichittayirunnenkil vendillayirunnu


oru interviewil pullikaru ithine patti paranjirunnu...

glamour vesham cheyyam.
pakshe exposs cheyyan ottum thaalaparyam illathre

malayalathile 2 producermaar ivalod apamaryadayaayi 
perumaran sremichu ennum paranju

paavam kutti :Osama:

----------


## veecee

> oru interviewil pullikaru ithine patti paranjirunnu...
> 
> glamour vesham cheyyam.
> pakshe exposs cheyyan ottum thaalaparyam illathre
> 
> malayalathile 2 producermaar ivalod apamaryadayaayi 
> perumaran sremichu ennum paranju
> 
> paavam kutti


paavam :Chris:

----------


## SadumoN

njan oru camera vangi... 
canon ixus 130..
14.1 mp
HD recording..
nice performance...
16gb card ittu...
around rs.13000

----------


## Free Thinker

*Njan oru PHILIPS mp3 player vangi.........Light one.......2GB.......*

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *Njan oru PHILIPS mp3 player vangi.........Light one.......2GB.......*


ethra aayi? use cheythit engane unde?

----------


## Free Thinker

> ethra aayi? use cheythit engane unde?


*Nalla quality aanu.......1750 rs.......fast file transfer........signal to noise ratio-80 dcb.....1 year warranty.......with FM,song shuffling,preset modes,long battery life etc.........*

----------


## Mayavi~007

LED Tv yude vila poya pokke...32" LED tv $199 (Less than Rs. 9000) BluRay Player $49 (Less than Rs. 2250).

----------


## dada123

> LED Tv yude vila poya pokke...32" LED tv $199 (Less than Rs. 9000) BluRay Player $49 (Less than Rs. 2250).


wich cmpany m8

----------


## swiss

> LED Tv yude vila poya pokke...32" LED tv $199 (Less than Rs. 9000) BluRay Player $49 (Less than Rs. 2250).


evideee????? which company.....athrakkangu kurayumoooooooo

----------


## Mayavi~007

> wich cmpany m8

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> LED Tv yude vila poya pokke...32&quot; LED tv $199 (Less than Rs. 9000) BluRay Player $49 (Less than Rs. 2250).


Where are you getting these rates from? I just bought a bly ray player for 10000.

----------


## mallufan

> Where are you getting these rates from? I just bought a bly ray player for 10000.


$35-nokke bluray player kittum..

----------


## ALEXI

> $35-nokke bluray player kittum..



$35...? Purathu ithinu oru vilayum ille.......? Ee 35intethu company ethaanu..?

----------


## mallufan

> $35...? Purathu ithinu oru vilayum ille.......? Ee 35intethu company ethaanu..?


LG, Samsung, Magnavoxinteyokke bluray player below $50kku kittum.pakshe low quality aanennu thonnunnu..Sony bluray player $75 minimum.pinne models anusarichu vila koodum..ennalum ivide electronicsnu comparatively valare vila kuravaanu.

enthayalum $70-$80 rangeil bluray players kittum..which is under 4000 in indian rupees..

----------


## ALEXI

> LG, Samsung, ithinteyokke bluray player below $50kku kittum..ivide electronicsnu comparatively valare vila kuravaanu.


Sonyude kaaryam enganaa......?

----------


## ALEXI

BluRay padangalude rate appam engana avide.........??

----------


## mallufan

> Sonyude kaaryam enganaa......?


Sony-de bluray player $100-nu kittum..

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Sonyude kaaryam enganaa......?


Sony Aatrakke isttamano....I dont like sony players... I prefer LG... Eathu kachara scratch CD/DVD/BluRay ittalum oru kuzhappavum koodathe Odikkolum.. I like LG.. Sony Player il pakuthi dish odilla...enikkoru Sony PS3 unde.. Mikkavarum disk odarilla.. anubhavathil ninnum parayukaya..

----------


## mallufan

> Sony Aatrakke isttamano....I dont like sony players... I prefer LG... Eathu kachara scratch CD/DVD/BluRay ittalum oru kuzhappavum koodathe Odikkolum.. I like LG.. Sony Player il pakuthi dish odilla...enikkoru Sony PS3 unde.. Mikkavarum disk odarilla.. anubhavathil ninnum parayukaya..


Sony-de Home theatre kidilaan aanu..enikku sony bravia home theatre system aanu ullathu..

----------


## ALEXI

> Sony Aatrakke isttamano....I dont like sony players... I prefer LG... Eathu kachara scratch CD/DVD/BluRay ittalum oru kuzhappavum koodathe Odikkolum.. I like LG.. Sony Player il pakuthi dish odilla...enikkoru Sony PS3 unde.. Mikkavarum disk odarilla.. anubhavathil ninnum parayukaya..



Sony productsinaanu ennum munganana koduthittullathu..Atha... Pinne Disk Odilla ennokke parayunnathu....?

----------


## ALEXI

> Sony-de Home theatre kidilaan aanu..enikku sony bravia home theatre system aanu ullathu..


Model.No onnu paranje macha...ippol *Sony BRAVIA DAV-HDX265 Home Theater System* ennu parayille athu pole..... *
*

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Sony productsinaanu ennum munganana koduthittullathu..Atha... Pinne Disk Odilla ennokke parayunnathu....?


.........................

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Model.No onnu paranje macha...ippol *Sony BRAVIA DAV-HDX265 Home Theater System* ennu parayille athu pole.....


..........................

----------


## mallufan

> Model.No onnu paranje macha...ippol *Sony BRAVIA DAV-HDX265 Home Theater System* ennu parayille athu pole..... *
> *


*DAV-HDX589W aanu..*

----------


## ALEXI

> *DAV-HDX589W aanu..*



Ok......Macha... Kidu

----------


## maryland

*നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ലാപ്*ടോപ്പുകള്* കണ്ടെത്താന്* `ലാപ്*ടോപ്പ്* ട്രാക്കര്*'* 



നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട ലാപ്*ടോപ്പുകള്* കണ്ടെത്താനുള്ള ലാപ്*ടോപ്പ്* ട്രാക്കര്* സേവനം ഇനി കേരളത്തിലും. പ്രമുഖ ആന്റിവൈറസ്* സൊലൂഷന്* ദാതാവായ ക്വിക്ക്* ഹീല്* ടെക്*നോളജീസാണ്* ട്രാക്കര്* സംവിധാനം എത്തിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത്*. ക്വിക്* ഹീലിന്റെ www.trackmylaptop.net എന്ന വെബ്*സൈറ്റില്* രജിസ്*റ്റര്* ചെയ്യുന്ന ലാപ്*ടോപ്പ്* ഉടമകള്*ക്ക്* തങ്ങളുടെ ലാപ്*ടോപ്പുകള്* നഷ്ടമായാല്* എവിടെയെന്ന്* കണ്ടെത്താന്* അതിലെ മാക്*-ഐഡിയും ഐപി വിലാസവും സഹായിക്കും. ഈ വിവരം ഉപയോഗിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്* പോലീസിന്* ലാപ്*ടോപ്പ്* കണ്ടെത്തി തിരിച്ചെടുക്കാന്* കഴിയും. പുതിയ സേവനം ലാപ്*ടോപ്പ്* ഉടമകള്*ക്ക്* മാത്രമല്ല ക്രമസമാധാന ഏജന്*സികള്*ക്കും സഹായകമാകും. ഇതിന്* പ്രത്യേക ചാര്*ജുകള്* ഈടാക്കുന്നില്ല. ക്വിക്ക്* ഹീലിന്റെ ഉപയോക്താക്കള്* ആണെങ്കിലും അല്ലെങ്കിലും സേവനം തേടാവുന്നതാണെന്നും കമ്പനി വൃത്തങ്ങള്* അറിയിച്ചു. നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടതോ സ്ഥലം മാറിയിരിക്കുന്നതോ ആയ ലാപ്*ടോപ്പുകള്* കണ്ടെത്താനും സെക്കന്റ്*ഹാന്റ്* ലാപ്*ടോപ്പുകള്* വാങ്ങുമ്പോള്* അവ മോഷ്ടിച്ചവയാണോ എന്നറിയാനും ഈ സംവിധാനം സഹായിക്കും. ഇന്*ഡോര്*, ജയ്*പൂര്*, ഭുവനേശ്വര്*, ഹൈദരാബാദ്*, കോയമ്പത്തൂര്*, വിശാഖപട്ടണം എന്നിവിടങ്ങളില്* ഇതിനകം ഈ സേവനം ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്*. വരും ദിവസങ്ങളില്* ഡല്*ഹി, മുംബൈ, ചെന്നൈ, ബാങ്കളൂര്*, കൊല്*ക്കത്ത, അഹമ്മദാബാദ്*, പൂനെ എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിലും ലാപ്*ടോപ്പ്* ട്രാക്കര്* സേവനം ലഭ്യമാക്കും.

----------


## maryland

*ട്വിറ്ററും സ്റ്റൈല്* മാറ്റുന്നു* 



പരസ്യ വരുമാനം വര്*ധിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിന് ട്വിറ്ററും ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് മാതൃകയില്* പേജുകളുണ്ടാക്കുന്നു. അത് വമ്പന്* ബ്രാന്*ഡുകള്*ക്ക് നല്*കാനാണു പരിപാടി. അതുവഴി പരസ്യവരുമാനത്തില്* കുതിച്ചുചാട്ടമുണ്ടാകുമെന്നാണു ട്വിറ്റര്* പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നത്.പരസ്യദാതാക്കള്*ക്ക് ഉപഭോക്താക്കളോടു പറയാനുള്ളത് നേരിട്ട് സന്ദേശങ്ങള്* വഴി പങ്കുവെയ്ക്കാന്* കഴിയുന്ന തരത്തിലാണ് പുതിയ പേജുകള്* ഡിസൈന്* ചെയ്യുന്നത്. കസ്റ്റമറെ കയ്യിലെടുക്കാന്* സോഷ്യല്* നെറ്റുവര്*ക്കിംഗിന്റെ വിപുല സാധ്യത തുറന്നുകിട്ടുന്നതോടെ വന്* ബ്രാന്*ഡുകള്* ടിറ്ററിനെ വന്*തോതില്* ആശ്രയിക്കുമെന്നാണു കണക്കുകൂട്ടല്*. ബ്രാന്*ഡുകള്*ക്ക് അവരുടെ സ്വന്തം സ്*പേസ് നല്*കുകയും ട്വിറ്റര്* അംഗങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ഇതിനെ ഫോളോ ചെയ്യാന്* അവസരം നല്*കുകയും ചെയ്യും.
ട്വിറ്റര്* ചീഫ് എക്*സിക്യുട്ടീവ് ഡിക് കോസ്റ്റലോയും പ്രസിഡന്റ് ഒഫ് റവന്യൂ ആദം ബെയിനും മാസങ്ങളുടെ തയ്യാറെടുപ്പിനുശേഷമാണ് ഇത്തരമൊരു പദ്ധതി ആസൂത്രണം ചെയ്തത്. നിലവില്* ബ്രാന്*ഡുകള്* പ്രചരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിനു വളരെ പരിമിതമായ അവസരങ്ങള്* മാത്രമേ ട്വിറ്റര്* നല്*കുന്നുള്ളു.അതേസമയം, ട്വിറ്റര്* എല്ലായ്*പോഴും ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നയാളുകളുടെ എല്ലാത്തരം ട്വിറ്റര്* അനുബന്ധ പ്രവര്*ത്തനങ്ങളെയും ഇതു ബാധിക്കുമോ എന്നതാണ്. പരസ്യദാതാക്കളുടെ അനിയന്ത്രിത ഇടപെടലില്* ഇല്ലാതെ എങ്ങനെ ഫോളോവേഴ്*സിന് ട്വിറ്റര്* ഉപയോഗിക്കാനാകുമെന്ന ചോദ്യവും പ്രസക്തമാണെന്നു ചൂണ്ടിക്കാണിക്കപ്പെടുന്നു. ഏതായാലും പുതിയ സാധ്യതകളിലേയ്ക്കു വാതില്* തുറക്കുന്ന മോഡല്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിനു മുമ്പ് ഈ സംശയങ്ങളെല്ലാം പരിഗണിച്ച് ഉത്തരം കണ്ടെത്തുമെന്നാണ് ട്വിറ്റര്* നല്*കുന്ന ഉറപ്പ്.

----------


## maryland

*സോണിയുടെ ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകള്* വരുന്നു*


ഇലക്*ട്രോണിക്* സാങ്കേതികരംഗത്തെ വമ്പനായ ജപ്പാനിലെ സോണി കോര്*പ്പറേഷന്* ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകള്* പുറത്തിറക്കുന്നു. എസ്*1 , എസ്*2 എന്ന്* പേര്* നല്*കിയ തങ്ങളുടെ ആദ്യ ടബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകള്* ഉടന്* പുറത്തിറക്കുമെന്ന്* സോണി കഴിഞ്ഞദിവസം വാര്*ത്താസമ്മേളനത്തില്* പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ഈ രംഗത്ത്* മുന്*നിരയിലുള്ള ആപ്പിള്* ഐ പോഡില്* നിന്നും തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്*തതകള്* പുലര്*ത്തുന്നതായിരിക്കും തങ്ങളുടെ ടാബ്*ലറ്റെന്ന്* സോണി പറയുന്നു. ഒരു സ്*ക്രീനോടുകൂടിയ എസ്*1 ടബ്*ലറ്റുകള്* പൂര്*ണമായും ഹോം ഉപയോഗത്തിനുള്ളതാണ്*. അതേസമയം പോര്*ട്ടബിളായ എസ്*.2വിന്* രണ്ട്* സ്*ക്രീനാണുള്ളത്*. ഈ ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യുട്ടറുകള്* ഓണ്* ലൈന്* ഉപയോഗത്തിന്* കൂടുതല്* ഫലപ്രദമാണെന്ന്* സോണി പറയുന്നു. ഇതുവഴി ബ്രൗസിംഗ്*, ഇമെയില്* ചെക്കിംഗിനും വീഡിയോ, ഓഡിയോ, ഗെയിം എന്നിവ ഡൗണ്*ലോണ്* ചെയ്യുന്നതിനും പ്ലേ ചെയ്യുന്നതിനുമുള്ള സവിശേഷതകളെല്ലാമുള്ളതാണ്*. ഇതുവഴി ഡിജിറ്റല്* ബുക്കുകളും ഡൗണ്*ലോഡ്* ചെയ്യാം. വൈ-ഫൈ സാധ്യകളോടുകൂടിയ ഇതില്* ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്* ഉപയോഗത്തിനുള്ള എളുപ്പത്തിന്* 3ജി, 4ജി സൗകര്യങ്ങളുമുണ്ട്*.
എസ്*1 മോഡലിന്* 9.4 ഇഞ്ച്* സ്*കീനും മുന്*പിന്* ക്യാമറകളുമുണ്ട്*. 5.5 ഇഞ്ച്* ടച്ച്* സ്*ക്രീനുള്ള എസ്*2 മടക്കിയെടുത്ത്* പോക്കറ്റിലിടാവുന്ന വിധത്തിലുള്ളതാണ്*. ഡിജിറ്റല്* ബുക്ക്* റീഡിംഗിന്* ഏറ്റവും അനുയോജ്യമായ വിധത്തില്* രണ്ടു സ്*ക്രീനുകളിലും ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ വരുന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ളതാണെന്ന്* സോണിയുടെ വക്*താവ്* കുനിമാസ സുസുക്കി പറഞ്ഞു. രണ്ട്* സ്*ക്രിനുകളും ഒരേ സമയം ഡിസ്*പ്ലേയ്*ക്കുവേണ്ടിയോ അല്ലെങ്കില്* ഒരു സ്*ക്രീന്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേയ്*ക്കും മറ്റേത്* ഗെയിം പ്ലേ ചെയ്യുമ്പോള്* കണ്*ട്രോണ്* ബട്ടണുകളായി ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* കഴിയുന്നതരത്തിലാണ്*. എസ്*1 ല്*നിന്നുള്ള പ്രോഗാമുകള്* ടെലിവിഷനിലേക്കോ മറ്റ്* വയര്*ലെസ്* സ്*പിക്കറുകളേിലേക്കോ റിമോട്ട്* വഴി കണക്*ട്* ചെയ്യാവുന്നതാണ്*. ഗൂഗിള്* അഡ്രോയിഡ്* 3.0 ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്* സിസ്*റ്റമാണ്* ഇവയില്* ഉപയോഗിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്*.
ഇനിവരുന്ന നാളുകളില്* സ്*മാര്*ട്ട്* ഫോണുകള്*ക്കും ടാബ്*ലറ്റുകള്*ക്കുമുണ്ടാകാവുന്ന പ്രാധാന്യം കണക്കിലെടുത്താണ്* സോണി ഈ രംഗത്തേക്ക്* ഇറങ്ങുന്നതെന്ന്* സുസക്കി പറയുന്നു.

----------


## kiran

thanks lina

----------


## maryland

*ട്വിറ്റര്* 200 ദശലക്ഷം കവിഞ്ഞു*

സോഷ്യല്* നെറ്റ് വര്*ക്കിംഗ് സൈറ്റുകളില്* പ്രമുഖ സ്ഥാനത്തെത്താന്* ഫേസ്ബുക്കുമായി മല്*സരിക്കുന്ന ട്വിറ്റര്* 200 ദശലക്ഷം അക്കൗണ്ട് കടന്നു.ട്വിറ്റര്* അന്താരാഷ്ട്ര കാര്യ വൈസ് പ്രസിഡന്റ് കെയ്റ്റീ സ്റ്റാന്റണ്* ആണിതു വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയത്. അമേരിക്കയിലെ ന്യൂയോര്*ക്ക് ആസ്ഥാനമായ ട്വിറ്ററില്* ചേര്*ന്ന 70 ശതമാനം പേരും യുഎസിനു പുറത്തുള്ളവരാണ്. ജപ്പാനില്* നിന്നു മാത്രം 25%. ഇതോടെ കെയ്റ്റീ സ്റ്റാന്റണ്* ട്വിറ്ററിനു വേണ്ടി തയ്യാറാക്കിയ അന്താരാഷ്ട്ര നയം വിജയം കണ്ടെന്നു കമ്പനി വിലയിരുത്തിയിട്ടുമുണ്ട്. പ്രതിദിനം അഞ്ചു ലക്ഷത്തോളം പുതിയ ആളുകള്* ട്വിറ്ററിലേയ്ക്കു വരുന്നുവെന്നാണു കണക്ക്. ട്വിറ്ററിന്റെ ബിസിനസ് ഫേസിംഗ് പേജുകള്*ക്ക് 175 ദശലക്ഷം രജിസ്*റ്റേഡ് ഉപയോക്താക്കളുണ്ട്. അതേസമയം ട്വിറ്റര്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവരുടെ എണ്ണം കൂടി വരുമ്പോഴും ഫേസ്ബുക്ക് വളരെയേറെ മുന്നിലാണെന്ന് ബിസിനസ് ഇന്*സൈഡര്* നടത്തിയ സര്*വേ വ്യക്തമാക്കുന്നു. ഫേസ്ബുക്കിന്റെ പ്രത്യേകതകളാണു കാരണം.

----------


## maryland

> thanks lina


*welcome....*

----------


## ClubAns

*Asianet DTV ippol HD DVR introduce cheythu......

Innale CC-il vilichu chodichappol amt 10,000 aanu ennu paranju....including 1 year subscription....

Highlights:
320 GB Hrad Disk with 200 Hours of HD recording....

Recording of one programme while watching another chanel....etc 

Cuurently  etho oru news channel maathrame ullu HD aayi....vere kure channels-um aayi discussion nadakkunu ennu parayunnu.....

charge kurachu over alle ennu doubt..edukkano vendayo ennu aake confusion........


*

----------


## drishyan

I've got a small radio of 500rs. I use it as a speaker for my computer. However, it plays FM radio, MP3 from USB/SD card, can be charged using Nokia mobile charger (!!!), and has a remote control too....and it is an Indian make. I bought it from a electronics shop near the Medical Trust hospital @ Cochin.

----------


## Rohith

> I've got a small radio of 500rs. I use it as a speaker for my computer. However, it plays FM radio, MP3 from USB/SD card, can be charged using Nokia mobile charger (!!!), and has a remote control too....and it is an Indian make. I bought it from a electronics shop near the Medical Trust hospital @ Cochin.


wow!!athu kollaloo

----------


## drishyan

> wow!!athu kollaloo


I too liked it very much... In addition it is running for the last 2 years. When we bought a car we used it as a car stereo for 3-4months... The -ves i could find is that the device cannot be charged in play mode and there is no indication for the charge/battery level.

----------


## maryland

*മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്* ചാര്*ജ്* ചെയ്യുന്ന ബാഗ്**

 ഒഴിച്ചുകൂടാന്* പറ്റാത്ത ഒരു വസ്*തുവായിമാറിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്* മൊബൈല്* ഫോണുകള്*. നിത്യജീവിതത്തില്* ഒട്ടേറെ കാര്യങ്ങള്* നിറവേറ്റുന്നതിന്* മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്* നല്*കുന്ന സേവനം വളരെ വിലയുള്ളതുമാണ്*. എന്നാല്* എന്തെല്ലാം സേവനങ്ങളുണ്ടെങ്കിലും മൊബൈലില്* ചാര്*ജില്ലെങ്കില്* പിന്നെ ഒരു പ്രയോജനവുമില്ല. അതിനാല്* കമ്പനികള്* ദീര്*ഘനേരം ചാര്*ജ്* നല്*കുന്ന ഹാന്റ്* സെറ്റുകള്*ക്ക്* കൂടുതല്* പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കുന്നതിനോടൊപ്പംതന്നെ ചാര്*ജിംഗിനും പുതിയ മാര്*ഗങ്ങള്* നിര്*ദ്ദേശിക്കാറുണ്ട്*. അത്തരിത്തിലൊരു പുതിയ കണ്ടുപിടിത്തമാണ്* ഡന്മാര്*ക്കിലെ അലക്*സാഡ്ര ഇന്*സിറ്റിറ്റിയൂട്ട്* സ്വിസ്* വിദഗ്*ധന്റെ സഹായത്തോടെ നടത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത്*. ഒരു ഹാന്*ഡ്* ബാഗ്* ഉപയോഗിച്ച്* സൂര്യപ്രകാശത്തില്*നിന്നും മൊബൈല്* ചാര്*ജ്* ചെയ്യുന്ന വിദ്യ. സൂര്യപ്രകാശത്തില്*നിന്നും എജര്*ജി ആഗിരണം ചെയ്യാന്* കഴിവുള്ള വിധത്തിലാണ്* ബാഗ്* തയാറാക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്*. ഇങ്ങനെ ആഗിരണം ചെയ്യുന്ന എനര്*ജി ബാഗില്* നിന്ന്* മൊബൈല്* സെറ്റിലെത്തിക്കുകയാണ്* ചെയ്യുന്നത്*. ദിനംപ്രതിയുള്ള യാത്രകളിലും ദീര്*ഘദൂരയാത്രകളിലും ഇത്* പ്രയോജനപ്പെടുത്താം. മൊബൈല്* ഉപയോഗിച്ചുകഴിയുമ്പോള്* ബാഗില്* വയ്*ക്കേണ്ട ആവശ്യമേയുള്ള താനെ ചാര്*ജായിക്കൊള്ളും.

----------


## nryn

Finally got a new MP3 player! Sandisk Sansa clip+ (review)

I was totally in love with my Cowon iaudio 7 (w/Sennheiser earphones) which got lost around 8 months back. Since then I have been looking for a new player. iaudio 9 didnt appeal to me much and I had finally zeroed in on a Cowon J3(review). Cowon J3 4 GB + 16 GB card would come to around 10.5k. 

Last week Flipkart added Sandisk Sansa Clip+ to the repertoire. I don't really use video on a player since I have motion sickness and I usually dont watch videos on the player at home. Sansa Clip+ 4GB + 16 GB card cost just around 3950. Sound quality is really, really good but a shade lower than Cowon players. Still much better than what an ipod can offer. Planning to get a new Sennheiser ear phones. Stock head phone is more than decent, but doesn't do justice to the player's potential.

Played around it a bit. It was orgasmic to listen to the feeble bass lines in Beatles' songs again. Battery life is around 10 hours they say. My Cowon used to last nearly 50 hours. Still excusable since this is much more compact and "clippy". Installed the Rockbox firmware (which would do a lot of things), but had to revert since there seems to be some bugs with the new clip+ players.

----------


## Shivettan

njan ente brand new samsung galaxy S i9000 sell cheyan uddeshikkunnu....
pack open cheythu ennallathe use cheyhtittilla...expected price 18K..no negotiation..
interested people can contact me...via PM...or VM...

----------


## Leader

> njan ente brand new samsung galaxy S i9000 sell cheyan uddeshikkunnu....
> pack open cheythu ennallathe use cheyhtittilla...expected price 18K..no negotiation..
> interested people can contact me...via PM...or VM...


entha ithra pettennu vikkan kaaranam? athrakku moshamano?

----------


## Shivettan

> entha ithra pettennu vikkan kaaranam? athrakku moshamano?


athukondalla...ente heavy use nu itharam phones pattilla..iphone um pareekshichu parajayapettatha..
njan normally samsung dual sim ph aanu use cheyunnath....galaxy travel cheyumbo browse cheyan vendi matram vangiyatha...bought a new sim too for tht purpose..

avasanam oru samsung nte 11hrs batter backup ulla netbook edukkan theerumanichu....

----------


## Rohith

> njan ente brand new samsung galaxy S i9000 sell cheyan uddeshikkunnu....
> pack open cheythu ennallathe use cheyhtittilla...expected price 18K..no negotiation..
> interested people can contact me...via PM...or VM...


 :Ennekollu:  endhoru aveshamayirunu...

----------


## Shivettan

> endhoru aveshamayirunu...


 :Moodoff: 

nammude oru use nu valla lorryudem battery vecha phone aanu abhikamyam..

----------


## Rohith

> nammude oru use nu valla lorryudem battery vecha phone aanu abhikamyam..


nummade samsung guru polappananu in many areas..

----------


## Shivettan

> nummade samsung guru polappananu in many areas..


theerchayayum....

enthokke cheyhtittum daily 2 vattam thazhathu veenu 4 kashanam aayittum sadhanam puli pole work cheyunnu...wooooowwwwwwwww............

----------


## B I L A L

> njan ente brand new samsung galaxy S i9000 sell cheyan uddeshikkunnu....
> pack open cheythu ennallathe use cheyhtittilla...expected price 18K..no negotiation..
> interested people can contact me...via PM...or VM...


njan kazhinja aazcha eduthee ollu.....16GB..... :Vedi: 
enthinado kodukunee....kidu sambavamanu...
pakshe eniku abadham patti ithu eduthu kazhinjanu galaxy s2 ne kurichu arinjathu.... :Thumbdown1:

----------


## John Raj

> theerchayayum....
> 
> enthokke cheyhtittum daily 2 vattam thazhathu veenu 4 kashanam aayittum sadhanam puli pole work cheyunnu...wooooowwwwwwwww............


vaaangikkumbo onnum aaalochichille... :Unsure:

----------


## John Raj

> njan kazhinja aazcha eduthee ollu.....16GB.....
> enthinado kodukunee....kidu sambavamanu...
> pakshe eniku abadham patti ithu eduthu kazhinjanu galaxy s2 ne kurichu arinjathu....


Avide engana price?

Samsung avarkku thonnumbo ottayadikku angu vila kurakkum....

----------


## Shivettan

> njan kazhinja aazcha eduthee ollu.....16GB.....
> enthinado kodukunee....kidu sambavamanu...
> pakshe eniku abadham patti ithu eduthu kazhinjanu galaxy s2 ne kurichu arinjathu....


travel cheyumbo battery pettennu theerunnu...alwaye il ninnu kayari ...trainil browse um cheyhtu irunnu....palakkad ethiyapo phone shavam aayi...

ningalkku atharam thikthanubhavangal undayittundo?...

----------


## Shivettan

> vaaangikkumbo onnum aaalochichille...


mmade firoz annan suggest cheytha model aanu...njan kuduthal onnum anweshikkan poyillla...  :Read:

----------


## Rohith

> travel cheyumbo battery pettennu theerunnu...alwaye il ninnu kayari ...trainil browse um cheyhtu irunnu....palakkad ethiyapo phone shavam aayi...
> 
> ningalkku atharam thikthanubhavangal undayittundo?...


packet polichitte ullu, use cheythitilla en paranjit...
ippo .. ambada kalla.....

----------


## John Raj

> mmade firoz annan suggest cheytha model aanu...njan kuduthal onnum anweshikkan poyillla...


Suggestion nu kuttam parayaan pattilla..... ente frnds nteyil und ellavarum nallathu ennu thanna parayane....

----------


## B I L A L

> Avide engana price?
> 
> Samsung avarkku thonnumbo ottayadikku angu vila kurakkum....


evde eniku 190 Rial aayee....(1 rial = 115 INR).... :Tongue:

----------


## B I L A L

> travel cheyumbo battery pettennu theerunnu...alwaye il ninnu kayari ...trainil browse um cheyhtu irunnu....palakkad ethiyapo phone shavam aayi...
> 
> ningalkku atharam thikthanubhavangal undayittundo?...


enikum undayee....njan oru padam download cheyanitu.....3 manikoor kazhinjapol battery ddim...... :Innocent: 

ethu mobileum continues net use cheythal battery erangi pokum....prathyekichu range variation ellam varumbol.....ente kayyilundayiruna BB yum ithu thanne aayirunu avasthaa.....

----------


## John Raj

> evde eniku 190 Rial aayee....(1 rial = 115 INR)....


appo pinne ividunnu edukkunnathu thanna laabham.... :Tongue:

----------


## B I L A L

> appo pinne ividunnu edukkunnathu thanna laabham....


16 GB avde ethra varum...?  :Tongue: 

headfone vechu paatu kelkanellam kidu anu....njan happy anu..... :Kudiyanz:

----------


## John Raj

> 16 GB avde ethra varum...? 
> 
> headfone vechu paatu kelkanellam kidu anu....njan happy anu.....


paattu kelkkan aanenkil ipod touch 64 gb edutha pore... :Kettoda: 

saadanam kidu aaanu.... classile oruthanu s2 und athu classil vach teacher pidichu... :Yeye: 

class kazhinjappo thirichu koduthu... :Moodoff:

----------


## Shivettan

> packet polichitte ullu, use cheythitilla en paranjit...
> ippo .. ambada kalla.....


vangi next day bnglrkku poyapo orupadu pratheekshakalode browse cheyan irunnatha njan...  :Confused: 
athe pinne thottittilla...

----------


## Shivettan

> enikum undayee....njan oru padam download cheyanitu.....3 manikoor kazhinjapol battery ddim......
> 
> ethu mobileum continues net use cheythal battery erangi pokum....prathyekichu range variation ellam varumbol.....ente kayyilundayiruna BB yum ithu thanne aayirunu avasthaa.....


apo ithoru sarvadesheeya prashnam aanalle...

enthayalum njan netbook vangan theerumanichu..oru tata photon um....

----------


## Shivettan

> paattu kelkkan aanenkil ipod touch 64 gb edutha pore...
> 
> saadanam kidu aaanu.... classile oruthanu s2 und athu classil vach teacher pidichu...
> 
> class kazhinjappo thirichu koduthu...


ipod touch 64gb naattil enthu vila undu?..

ente kayyil oru classic 30gb undu...5-6 kollamayi...ethu nimishavum vedi theernnu ente song collection miss aayekkam...so aduthathu udane vanganam..classic 160gb edukkano touch 64gb edukkano enna confusion...

----------


## John Raj

> apo ithoru sarvadesheeya prashnam aanalle...
> 
> enthayalum njan netbook vangan theerumanichu..oru tata photon um....


tata photon venda take reliance oru adippan offer und... photon offer engana?  :Unsure:

----------


## B I L A L

> ipod touch 64gb naattil enthu vila undu?..
> 
> ente kayyil oru classic 30gb undu...5-6 kollamayi...ethu nimishavum vedi theernnu ente song collection miss aayekkam...so aduthathu udane vanganam..classic 160gb edukkano touch 64gb edukkano enna confusion...


njan oru option parayam...Bose nte MP3 Player udnu with headset.....entammo...oranubavam thanne aayirikum...pakshe dhuttu kurachu pottum.....

njan medikanirunathaa...eniku orabadham patti...njan adyam thanne veetuakre kanichu koduthu...avar athinte vilayum kandu...eni medikalu nadakillaa.....

----------


## John Raj

> ipod touch 64gb naattil enthu vila undu?..
> 
> ente kayyil oru classic 30gb undu...5-6 kollamayi...ethu nimishavum vedi theernnu ente song collection miss aayekkam...so aduthathu udane vanganam..classic 160gb edukkano touch 64gb edukkano enna confusion...


around 20 kaaanum.........

----------


## Shivettan

> tata photon venda take reliance oru adippan offer und... photon offer engana?


tata photon nu alle coverage kuduthal?...atha athu edukkamennu veche...
tata photon+ device 1900rs..prepaid unlimited plan 700rs/month...

reliance netconnect device 1600rs..prepaid unlimited plan 750rs/month..

nee ketta offer engana?..

----------


## Shivettan

> around 20 kaaanum.........


12k kku classic 160gb kittum...

----------


## Shivettan

> njan oru option parayam...Bose nte MP3 Player udnu with headset.....entammo...oranubavam thanne aayirikum...pakshe dhuttu kurachu pottum.....
> 
> njan medikanirunathaa...eniku orabadham patti...njan adyam thanne veetuakre kanichu koduthu...avar athinte vilayum kandu...eni medikalu nadakillaa.....


bose nte mp3 player ethra aakum?...

----------


## B I L A L

> bose nte mp3 player ethra aakum?...


Mp3 Player + Headset  200 riyal anu evdathe Lulu vil kanda vila...apo ethandu....23k varum..... :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## John Raj

> tata photon nu alle coverage kuduthal?...atha athu edukkamennu veche...
> tata photon+ device 1900rs..prepaid unlimited plan 700rs/month...
> 
> reliance netconnect device 1600rs..prepaid unlimited plan 750rs/month..
> 
> nee ketta offer engana?..


Reliance nte offer ithaaanu.... pay 2500 get 3 months unlimited and device absolutely free....

njan this week edukkunnund.... photon 700 nu fare usage policy ethra gb vare aanu?

----------


## MeoW

phone il net use cheythal shrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ennu battery theerum..

----------


## Shivettan

> Mp3 Player + Headset  200 riyal anu evdathe Lulu vil kanda vila...apo ethandu....23k varum.....


ethra gb memory aanu?..

----------


## Shivettan

> Reliance nte offer ithaaanu.... pay 2500 get 3 months unlimited and device absolutely free....
> 
> njan this week edukkunnund.... photon 700 nu fare usage policy ethra gb vare aanu?


athu kollamallo...reliance ente veettil nalla speed undu thaanum...

photos fare usage 2gb or 4gb aanu....nt more than tht for sure....

----------


## Shivettan

> phone il net use cheythal shrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ennu battery theerum..


shrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ennu theerunnathu sahikkaam....ithu shrr dim athreyullu...

----------


## John Raj

> athu kollamallo...reliance ente veettil nalla speed undu thaanum...
> 
> photos fare usage 2gb or 4gb aanu....nt more than tht for sure....


Reliance 2500 nu 3 maasam thirinju nokkanda..... fair usage 5gb athu kazhinju 1x spped... but namukku speed select cheyyam..... vendappo 3.1 aaakkam.... allathappo 1x...

device um free aaanu...

3 months kazhinju 800 venam 5gb fare usage unlimited.... 1000 for 10gb unlimited

----------


## Shivettan

> Reliance 2500 nu 3 maasam thirinju nokkanda..... fair usage 5gb athu kazhinju 1x spped... but namukku speed select cheyyam..... vendappo 3.1 aaakkam.... allathappo 1x...
> 
> device um free aaanu...
> 
> 3 months kazhinju 800 venam 5gb fare usage unlimited.... 1000 for 10gb unlimited


enkil pinnne reliance thanne eduthekkam...  :cheers:

----------


## B I L A L

> ethra gb memory aanu?..


athum 64 anenu thonunu.....not sure...

----------


## asuyalu

> Mp3 Player + Headset  200 riyal anu evdathe Lulu vil kanda vila...apo ethandu....23k varum.....


Ohh appol AED 2,000/=  alle?

----------


## B I L A L

> Ohh appol AED 2,000/=  alle?


 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## John Raj

> enkil pinnne reliance thanne eduthekkam...


MTS um nallathu thanne... 999 nu device+5GB 999 nu 12gb unlimited... photon moonchal aanennu thonnunnu..... :Moodoff:

----------


## Shivettan

> MTS um nallathu thanne... 999 nu device+5GB 999 nu 12gb unlimited... photon moonchal aanennu thonnunnu.....


MTS ente kayyil undu...van kali aanu...
mikkavarum time net damn slow aanu...aa device um athra nalla built alla...

----------


## nasrani

> MTS ente kayyil undu...van kali aanu...
> mikkavarum time net damn slow aanu...aa device um athra nalla built alla...


 docomo nalla speed undennu thonnunnu..........offer ariyilla

----------


## Shivettan

> docomo nalla speed undennu thonnunnu..........offer ariyilla


njan use cheyunnath docomo sim aanu...valiya gunamillla..

----------


## nasrani

> njan use cheyunnath docomo sim aanu...valiya gunamillla..


 ano??......ennapinne photon nokku

----------


## AslaN

docomo 3g engene undu..

----------


## alonevivi

5 Gb Ram will be great                  :2nd:

----------


## baazigar89

suggest a laptop wid 3gb ram & 320 gb HDD..

----------


## teegy

> suggest a laptop wid 3gb ram & 320 gb HDD..


try toshiba c640-i4010

----------


## kallan pavithran

> try toshiba c640-i4010


ividoikke undoooo :Hahaaa:

----------


## maryland

> try toshiba c640-i4010





> ividoikke undoooo


 ningal randuperum ore batch aanallo....November 2009!

----------


## maryland

*നോക്കിയ വിലകുറഞ്ഞ രണ്ട്* സെല്*ഫോണുകള്* അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു* 


ഏഷ്യന്*നാടുകളിലെ വിലകുറഞ്ഞ മറ്റ്* സെല്*ഫോണുകളെ നേരിടുന്നതിനും ആഫ്രിക്കന്* രാജ്യങ്ങളിലെ സെല്*ഫോണ്* ഉപയോക്*താക്കളുടെ ആവശ്യവും പരിഗണിച്ച്* സെല്*ഫോണ്* രംഗത്തെ വമ്പനായ ഫിന്നിഷ്* കമ്പനി നോക്കിയ രണ്ട്* ഫോണുകള്* കൂടി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. നോക്കിയ 100, നോക്കിയ 101. സ്*മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണ്* രംഗത്ത്* വലിയ വെല്ലുവിളികള്* നേരിടുന്ന നോക്കിയയ്*ക്ക്* ഏഷ്യന്* ബ്രാന്*ഡുകളായ ഇസഡ്*ടിഇ, ജിഫൈവ്* പോലുള്ള സെല്*ഫോണുകളും വന്*ഭീഷണിയാണ്* ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത്*. ഇവയെ മറകടക്കുന്നതിനായാണ്* വിലകുറഞ്ഞ പുതിയ സെല്*ഫോണ്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്*. രണ്ട്* സിംകാര്*ഡുകള്* ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* പറ്റിയവിധത്തില്* എത്തുന്ന നോക്കിയ 101 ന്* 35 യു.എസ്* ഡോറും നോക്കിയ 100 ന്* 30 യു.എസ്* ഡോളറുമാണ്*വില. നികുതികള്* ഇതിനുപുറമെയും. കെനിയന്* തലസ്*ഥാനമായ നെയ്*റോബിയിലാണ്* ഇവയുടെ പുറത്തിറക്കല്* ചടങ്ങ്* നടന്നത്*. എഫ്*.എം റേഡിയോ, കളര്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ, എംപി3, 16 ജി.ബിവരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന മൈക്രോ എസ്*ഡി കാര്*ഡ്* സ്*ളോട്ട്*, ലൗഡ്* സ്*പീക്കര്*. എന്നീ സവിശേഷതകളുമുണ്ട്*. അടുത്തുതന്നെ ഇന്ത്യയിലെത്തുന്ന ഇതിന്റെ വില 1500-1600 റേഞ്ചില്* വരുമെന്നാണ്* കരുതുന്നത്*. അങ്ങനെയാവുമ്പോള്* ഇപ്പോള്* നിലവിലുള്ള ഡ്യുവല്* സിം സെറ്റുകളെക്കാള്* വിലകുറച്ച്* ഗുണമേന്മയില്* നല്*കാനാവുമെന്ന്* കമ്പനി കരുതുന്നത്*.

----------


## kallan pavithran

> ningal randuperum ore batch aanallo....November 2009!


 :Handtrick:  :Handtrick:  :Handtrick:

----------


## kannappanunni

> MTS ente kayyil undu...van kali aanu...
> mikkavarum time net damn slow aanu...aa device um athra nalla built alla...


Ellam moonchal anu, time out and slow.

for me Tata Docomo in mobile giving better speed. adaar speed onnum illa. but time out akilla, athyavashyam browse cheyyam. bakkiyellam moonachals

----------


## maryland

*15,000 ത്തിനു താഴെ വിലയുള്ള പത്ത്* ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകള്** 


ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* മാര്*ക്കറ്റില്* ലോകവിപണിയിലെ വമ്പന്*മാരും കുഞ്ഞന്മാരുമായി പല കമ്പനികളും തങ്ങളുടെ ഉല്*പന്നങ്ങള്* ഇറക്കി ഓരോദിവസവും മത്*സരിക്കുകയാണ്*. ചിലകമ്പനികള്* വിലകള്*ക്ക്* പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കാതെ കൂടുതല്* സാധ്യതകളിലും മേന്മകളിലും ഉല്*പന്നങ്ങളിറക്കുന്നു. ചിലവ താരതമ്യേന വിലകുറഞ്ഞവ ഇറക്കുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* ഉപയോക്*താക്കളില്* ഭൂരിഭാഗവും ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതല്* സാധ്യതകള്* ഉള്*പ്പെടുത്തിയവയും താരതമ്യേന വിലകുറഞ്ഞവയുടെ പിറകെയാണ്*. ഇത്തരത്തില്* 15,000 രൂപയ്*ക്ക്* താഴെവരുന്ന പത്തിനം ടാബ്*ലെറ്റുകളെ പരിചയപ്പെടാം. 2011 ല്* ഇന്ത്യന്* ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* വിപണിക്ക്* മികച്ച പ്രതികരണമാണ്* ലഭിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്*.
റിലൈയന്*സ്* 3ജി ടാബ്*:- 12,999 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള ഇതില്* 7 ഇഞ്ച്* മള്*ട്ടി-ടച്ച്* സ്*ക്രീന്*, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.3 (ജിന്*ജര്*ബ്രഡ്*) ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്* സിസ്*റ്റം, 2 മെഗാ പിക്*സല്* റിയര്* ക്യാമറ, വി.ജി.എ ഫ്രണ്ട്* ക്യാമറ, 32 ജിബി വരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 512 എം.ബി റാം, 389 ഗ്രാം ഭാരം.

എം.എസ്*.ഐ എന്*ജോയ്* പാഡ്*:- 13,999 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള ഇതില്* 7 ഇഞ്ച്* സ്*ക്രീന്*, 14,999 വിലയുള്ള മറ്റൊരു മോഡലിന്* 10 ഇഞ്ച്* സ്*ക്രീന്*. ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.3 ഒ.എസ്*, 1.2 ജിഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* പ്രോസസര്*, 512 എം.ബി. റാം, 4 ജിബി ഇന്റേണല്* സ്*റ്റോറേജ്*, 32 ജി.ബി വരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എസ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി.

ബീറ്റല്* മാജിക്*: 9,999 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള ഇതില്* 7 ഇഞ്ച്* ടിഎഫ്*.ടി ടച്ച്* സ്*ക്രീന്*, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.2 (ഫ്രോയോ) ഒ.എസ്*, 2 മെഗാ പിക്*സല്* ഫ്രണ്ട്* ആന്*ഡ്* റിയര്* ക്യാമറ, 8 ജിബി ഇന്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 16 ജി.ബി വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* എസ്*.ഡി കാര്*ഡ്*, 512 ജി.ബി റാം 1 ജിഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* പ്രോസസര്*.

മെര്*ക്കുറി എംടാബ്*:- 9,499 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള ഇതില്* 7 ഇഞ്ച്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.3 ഒ.എസ്*, 1.2 ജിഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* കോര്* പ്രോസസര്*, 4 ജിബി ഇന്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 32 ജി.ബി വരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 512 എം.ബി റാം 400 ഗ്രാം ഭാരം.

എച്ച്*.സി.എല്* എംഇ എഇ7:- 14,990 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള ഇതില്* 7 ഇഞ്ച്* റിസസ്*റ്റീവ്* ടച്ച്* സ്*കീന്*, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.2 ഒ.എസ്*, 800 എംഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* പ്രോസസര്*, 2 ജിബി ബില്*റ്റ്* ഫ്*ളാഷ്* മെമ്മറി, 8 ജിബി വരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 256 എം.ബി ഡി.ഡി.ആര്*2 റാം, 0.3 എം.പി ഫ്രണ്ട്* ഫേയ്*സിംഗ്* ക്യാമറ, 400 ഗ്രാം ഭാരം.

ഇന്*ഫിബിം ഫി:- 14,999 രൂപ വില, 7 ഇച്ച്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ (800x 800 പിക്*സല്* റസല്യൂഷണ്*), ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്*, വിന്*ഡോസ്* പതിപ്പുകള്*, 8 ജിബി ഇന്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 32 ജി.ബി എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 256 എം.ബി റാം.

ഒലീവ്* ഐപാഡ്* വിടി100:- 14,990 രൂപ വില, 7 ഇഞ്ച്* ടച്ച്* സ്*കീന്*, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.2 ഒ.എസ്*, 3 മെഗാപിക്*സല്* റിയര്* ക്യാമറ വി.ജി.എ ഫ്രണ്ട്* ക്യാമറ, 512 എം.ബി ഇന്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 32 ജിബി വരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി.

ബിനാടോണ്* ഹോംസര്*ഫ്* 705:- 7,999 രൂപ വില, 7 ഇഞ്ച്* ടച്ച്* സ്*ക്രീന്*, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.1 (എക്ലയര്*) ഒ.എസ്*, 2 ജിബി ഇന്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 256 എം.ബി റാം, ആഡീഷണല്* സ്*റ്റോറേജ്* എസ്*.ഡി സ്*ളോട്ട്*.

സ്*പൈസി എംഐ-720:- 11,990 രൂപ വില, 7 ഇഞ്ച്* ടച്ച്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.2 ഒ.എസ്*, 800 എംഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* പ്രോസസര്*, 2 മെഗാപിക്*സല്* റിയര്* ക്യാമറ, വിജിഎ ഫ്രണ്ട്* ക്യാമറ, 512 എം.ബി റാം.

ഐബാള്* സ്ലൈഡ്*:- 13,995 രൂപ വില. 7 ഇഞ്ച്* മള്*ട്ടി-ടച്ച്* ഡിസ്*പ്ലേ, ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 2.3 ഒ.എസ്*, 2 മെഗാപിക്*സല്* ഫ്രണ്ട്* ക്യാമറ, 8 ജിബി ബില്*റ്റ്* ഇന്* മെമ്മറി, 32 ജിബി വരെ വര്*ദ്ധിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 1.2 ജിഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* ട്രിപ്പിള്* കോര്* പ്രോസസര്*,512 എം.ബി റാം.

----------


## Deewana

> Ellam moonchal anu, time out and slow.
> 
> for me Tata Docomo in mobile giving better speed. adaar speed onnum illa. but time out akilla, athyavashyam browse cheyyam. bakkiyellam moonachals


Njan docomo aanu..kidu speed aanu :Njanaaramon:

----------


## maryland

*എ.എം.ഡി പ്രേസസര്* ഗിന്നസ്* റെക്കോര്*ഡില്** 


ഏറ്റവും ഉയര്*ന്ന ഫ്രീക്വന്*സിയിലുള്ള കമ്പ്യൂട്ടര്* പ്രോസസര്* ഒരുക്കി എ.എം.ഡി ഗിന്നസ്* റെക്കോഡില്*. മുന്* റെക്കോഡായ 8.308 ജിഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* പ്രോസസറിനെ മറികടന്ന്* 8.429 ജിഎച്ച്*ഇസഡ്* സ്*പീഡ്* കൈവരിച്ചാണ്* എ.എം.ഡി എയ്*റ്റ്* കോര്* ബുള്*ഡോസര്* എഫ്*.എക്*സ്* യു.പി.യു ഈ നേട്ടം കൈവരിക്കുന്നത്*. എ.എം.ഡി ടെക്*നോളജിയിലെ ഒരു വിദഗ്*ധ ടീം അടങ്ങുന്ന സംഘം ആഗസ്*റ്റ്* 30 നാണ്* പുതിയ റെക്കോഡ്* ഫ്രീക്വന്*സിയുള്ള പ്രോസസര്* അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത്*. ടെക്*സാസിലാണ്* ഇതിന്റെ പുറത്തിറക്കല്* നടത്തിയത്*. എ.എം.ഡി യോടൊപ്പം അവരുടെ ടോപ്പ്* സാങ്കേതികവിദഗ്*ധരും ഇതോടെ ഗിന്നസ്* റെക്കോര്*ഡില്* ഇടംനേടിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്*.

----------


## Kashinathan

Acer nte laptop engane unde.nallathano

----------


## maryland

*ചാര്*ജ്* ഈടാക്കുമെന്നുള്ളത്* ഫേസ്* ബുക്ക്* നിഷേധിച്ചു* 


സോഷ്യല്* നെറ്റ്*വര്*ക്കിംഗ്* രംഗത്തെ വമ്പനായ ഫേസ്* ബുക്ക്* തങ്ങള്*ക്കെതിരെയെത്തിയ ആരോപണം നിഷേധിക്കുന്നു. തങ്ങള്* നല്*കുന്ന സേവനത്തിന്* ഫേസ്*ബുക്ക്* ഉപയോക്*താക്കളില്*നിന്നും ഫീസ്* ഈടാക്കുന്നുവെന്ന്* പുറത്തുവന്ന വാര്*ത്തകള്* തെറ്റാണെന്ന്* കമ്പനി അറിയിക്കുന്നു. അത്തരത്തിലൊരു പ്ലാനും തങ്ങളുടെ പക്കലില്ലെന്ന്* അറിയിച്ചുകൊണ്ട്* ഫേസ്*ബുക്ക്* പുതിയ സന്ദേശം നല്*കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്*. `ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിലൂടെ ഒരു അപവാദം പ്രചരിക്കുന്നതായി ഞങ്ങളുടെ ശ്രദ്ധയില്*പ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു. ഫേസ്* ബുക്ക്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവരോട്* ചാര്*ജ്* ഏര്*പ്പെടുത്താന്* യാതൊരു പദ്ധതിയുമില്ല. ഞങ്ങളുടെ സേവനം ഫ്രീയായിട്ടുള്ളതാണ്*; എപ്പോഴും അങ്ങനെതന്നെയായിരിക്കും'- കമ്പനി ഫേസ്*ബുക്കിലെ തങ്ങളുടെ ഒഫീഷ്യല്* പേജില്* പോസ്*റ്റ്* ചെയ്*തിരിക്കുന്നു. 53 മില്യണ്* ആരാധകരുള്ള ഫേസ്*ബുക്ക്* അടുത്തിടെയായി തങ്ങളുടെ സേവനങ്ങള്* കൂട്ടിച്ചേര്*ത്തിരുന്നു. അതോടൊപ്പമാണ്* ഇതെല്ലാം ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നതിന്* ഫീസ്* ഈടാക്കുമെന്ന്* വാര്*ത്തയെത്തിയത്*.

----------


## AnWaR

pala bhai ningade bluray player etha?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> pala bhai ningade bluray player etha?


 sony... :Thumbup:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> sony...


sony aanu tharam..   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## AnWaR

> sony...


bluray playerile smart functionil full browser undo?
angane anengil tv smart alllathath vangiyal mathiyavumallo?
angane anel smart allatha led tv plus smart bluray player ennu budget revise cheyyamarunnu..

----------


## JOCHAYAN

yes..budhishali..athu mathi..ente frnd anganeyanu cheythathu..sony BDP S 580 enna model anu entethu..inbuilt wifi ullathanu...so tv wifi illathathu ayalum kuzhapamilla...

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> sony aanu tharam..


 pinnallathe..but mobile mathram njan sony vangiyilla.. :Aamen:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> bluray playerile smart functionil full browser undo?
> angane anengil tv smart alllathath vangiyal mathiyavumallo?
> angane anel smart allatha led tv plus smart bluray player ennu budget revise cheyyamarunnu..



Us-il friends undenkil avare kondu medipikku.. 10,000 to 12,500 price difference und. Sony 3D Bluray player Indian price 18, 500 US price (in rupees) 6,800.  :Clap3:   :Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Us-il friends undenkil avare kondu medipikku.. 10,000 to 12,500 price difference und. Sony 3D Bluray player Indian price 18, 500 US price (in rupees) 6,800.


 ivide $169 anu ippol... :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## AnWaR

> yes..budhishali..athu mathi..ente frnd anganeyanu cheythathu..*sony BDP S 580* enna model anu entethu..inbuilt wifi ullathanu...so tv wifi illathathu ayalum kuzhapamilla...


ok...athil full browser option undallo alle?
btw digitalstreams okke big screenil kandal adjustable ano?

----------


## AnWaR

> Us-il friends undenkil avare kondu medipikku.. 10,000 to 12,500 price difference und. Sony 3D Bluray player Indian price 18, 500 US price (in rupees) 6,800.


njan uk yilanu..
usile dollarile price thanne ivide poundil akum..its £160 here.. :Thumb down:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ivide $169 anu ippol...


 :Clap3:   :Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ok...athil full browser option undallo alle?
> btw digitalstreams okke big screenil kandal adjustable ano?


 ok anu..hd chanels..innale adaminte makan kandu ...7 adi mariyirunnu kandal mathi...kidu quality...english movie okke youtubil kidu quality ayi big screenil kanam..full HD 1080P KITTUM..

----------


## PunchHaaji

> njan uk yilanu..
> usile dollarile price thanne ivide poundil akum..its £160 here..


Dec vare wait cheythal cashu eniyum labhikam. 3D monitor with TV tuner Sony irakunund. TVyude 3il onnu price mathrame ollu.  :Aamen:

----------


## AnWaR

> ok anu..hd chanels..innale adaminte makan kandu ...7 adi mariyirunnu kandal mathi...kidu quality...english movie okke youtubil kidu quality ayi big screenil kanam..full HD 1080P KITTUM..


AMA d/l cheythath ano? etra GB ulla file anu d/l cheythe?

----------


## AnWaR

> Dec vare wait cheythal cashu eniyum labhikam. 3D monitor with TV tuner Sony irakunund. TVyude 3il onnu price mathrame ollu.


3D eniku venda bhai.. njan oru sony 40 inch smart tv order cheythittund..
ippol veendum fishing online for possibly changing it to a nonsmart tv plus smart bluray player or smar PS..

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> AMA d/l cheythath ano? etra GB ulla file anu d/l cheythe?


D/L alla..chumma youtubill english hd movies adichu koduthal mathi..illenkil sonyude inbuilt application und..athil movie chanel und..athu full hd anu..AMA go8pm sitil und

----------


## AnWaR

> D/L alla..chumma youtubill english hd movies adichu koduthal mathi..illenkil sonyude inbuilt application und..athil movie chanel und..athu full hd anu..AMA go8pm sitil und


AMA streaming link ano?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> AMA streaming link ano?


athe...chumma play adichal mathi...free anu....

----------


## AnWaR

appol seri....gud nite......

----------


## AnWaR

> athe...chumma play adichal mathi...free anu....p


ey njan nalla dvd print vannitte kanathollu...mattethu maduppayi...

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ey njan nalla dvd print vannitte kanathollu...mattethu maduppayi...


 AMA dvd anu he...

----------


## maryland

*തെറ്റുകള്* കണ്ടുപിടിക്കുന്നതിനായി സ്*കാനര്** 


രേഖകളും സര്*ട്ടിഫിക്കറ്റുകളും മറ്റും ശരിയായിട്ടുള്ളതാണോ അതോ വ്യാജനാണോ എന്നറിയാന്* എളുപ്പവിദ്യവരുന്നു. പുതിയതായി രൂപകല്*പന ചെയ്*ത സ്*കാനറിലൂടെ പരിശോധിച്ച്* ഒരോ ഡോക്യുമെന്റുകളെയും അവയില്* എന്തെങ്കിലും തെറ്റുകളുണ്ടോ, അല്ലെങ്കില്* ഡോക്യൂമെന്റുതന്നെ വ്യാജനാണോ എന്ന്* കണ്ടെത്താവുന്ന വിദ്യ. ഇത്* ഉപയോഗിച്ച്* വളരെ പഴയ ലിഖിതങ്ങള്* വരെ പരിശോധിക്കാമെന്ന്* ഫോറന്*സിക്* ഡിപ്പാര്*ട്ടിമെന്റുകള്* സാക്ഷ്യപ്പെടുത്തിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഓക്*സ്*ഫോര്*ഡ്* യൂണിവേഴ്*സിറ്റിയുടെ കീഴിലുള്ള ഓക്*സ്*ഫോര്*ഡ്* മള്*ട്ടി സ്*പെക്*ട്രല്* ലിമിറ്റഡ്* തയാറാക്കിയ ഓക്*സ്*ഫോര്*ഡ്* സ്*കാനറാണ്* ഈ ജോലി ചെയ്യുന്നത്*.
ഇനി വ്യാജരേഖ തയാറാക്കി തട്ടിപ്പുകള്* നടത്തുന്നവര്* ഈ സ്*കാനറിനെ പേടിക്കേണ്ടിയിരിക്കുന്നു. ഇവന്റെ മുമ്പിലെത്തിയാല്* വ്യാജന്റെ തട്ടിപ്പുകള്* വെളിയില്*വരും. ഇത്തരമൊരു സ്*കാനറുടെ വരവ്* ലോകമെങ്ങുമുള്ള ഗവേഷകര്*ക്കും പലവിധ ഇടപാടുകാര്*ക്കും കൂടുതല്* ഗുണം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന്* ഇതിന്റെ നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കള്* പറയുന്നു.

----------


## Rohith

nikon p500 INE PATI ENDA ABHIPRAYAM?

12.1mp
36x zoom
1280p hull hd movie

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Acer nte laptop engane unde.nallathano


Yes, I have two and they work fine, one is 5 years old

----------


## manojmenonv

the new i pad series

----------


## MeoW

panasonic dsc fz100 ne kurichu entha abhiprayam ??

14.1 mp
1080 full hd movie recording..

----------


## MeoW

http://www.panasonic.co.in/wps/porta...rzoom/DMCFZ100

----------


## dennisrobert

Popcorn Hour 
PIXMANIA - online shopping, low prices & discounts on high tech products

----------


## MeoW

Bought canon 550D

----------


## ClubAns

*Oru Doubt.....

Micro SDHC Class 4 support chyyunna oru device-il Class 10 SDHC card ittal athu work cheyyumo?

Athayathu device specs-il parayunna DTS -il athu work cheyyumo?

Aarkkenklium ariyamenkil...Please answer...*

----------


## egregious

popcorn hour

----------


## KoLLaM ShA



----------


## Iker

digital camerasil kurachu nalla options paranje..

price range b/w 5k-9k

----------


## Nischal Kumar

S ithe rangil oru cam para.....

----------


## maryland

*മൈക്രോമാക്*സ്* ടാബ്*ലെറ്റ്*- വില 6,499* 


ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ്* 4.3 ഐസ്*ക്രീം സാന്*വിച്ച്* ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്* സിസ്*റ്റവുമായി മൈക്രോമാക്*സ്* വിലകുറഞ്ഞ ടാബ്*ലെറ്റ്* പുറത്തിറക്കി. 800 x 480 പിക്*സല്* റസലൂഷണ്* ഉള്ള 7 ഇഞ്ച്* മള്*ട്ടി ടച്ച്* കപ്പാസിറ്റീവ്* ടച്ച്*സ്*ക്രീന്*, 1.22 ജിഗാഹെഡ്*സ്* കോര്*ട്ടക്*സ്* എ8 പ്രോസസര്* എന്നിവയുള്ളതാണിത്*. ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും സ്ലിം ആയ ടാബ്*ലെറ്റാണിതെന്ന്* മൈക്രേമാക്*സ്* ഇന്*ഫോര്*മാറ്റിക്* ലിമിറ്റഡിന്റെ സിഇജ ദീപക്* പറഞ്ഞു. ടാറ്റാ ഫോട്ടോണ്* 3ജി ടോംഗിള്* ഉള്*പ്പെടുന്നതിനാല്* എല്ലായിപ്പോഴും കണക്*ഷന്* നല്*കുന്നതാണ്*. എച്ച്*ഡിഎംഐ, വൈ-ഫൈ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്* കണക്*റ്റിവിറ്റിയും നല്*കുന്നു. 6499 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള മൈക്രോമാക്*സ്* ഫണ്*ബുക്കിന്* 0.3 മെഗാപിക്*സല്* വിജിഎ ഫ്രണ്ട്* ക്യാമറ, 512 എംപി റാം, 4ജിബി ഇന്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി, 32ജിബി എക്*സ്*റ്റേണല്* മെമ്മറി സപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*, 1080പി വീഡിയോ പ്ലേബാക്* സപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*, അഞ്ച്* മണിക്കൂര്* നല്*കുന്ന 2800എംഎഎച്ച്* ബാറ്ററി എന്നിവയുണ്ട്*. വളരെ ഭാരം കുറഞ്ഞ ഇത്* രണ്ട്* നിറങ്ങളില്* ലഭിക്കും. ഡിജിറ്റല്* എഡ്യൂക്കേഷന്* സപ്പോര്*ട്ട്* ചെയ്യുന്ന ഇത്* നിരവധി വിനോദഘടകങ്ങളും ഉള്*പ്പെടുത്തിയിട്ടുള്ളതാണ്*. ഇതില്* ബിഗ്* ഫ്*ളിക്*സ്*, ബോളിവുഡ്* ഹംഗാമ, എം ക്ലിപ്*സ്* എന്നിവയിലൂടെ 6000 ഗാനങ്ങളും 4000 വീഡിയോകളും സിനിമ കാണുന്നതിനുള്ള സംവിധാനം, ഗെയിംസ്*, സെഗാ ടിവി ആപ്ലിക്കേഷനിലൂടെ ലൈവ്* ടിവിയും ഉണ്ട്*. ടെക്*സ്* എഡിറ്റര്*, അഡോബ്* ഫ്*ളാഷ്*, പിഡിഎഫ്*, യൂട്യുബ്* എന്നിവയും ഉള്*പ്പെടുന്നുണ്ട്*. ഇന്ത്യയിലെ അന്*പത്* നഗരങ്ങളിലായി ഒരു ലക്ഷം ഔട്ട്*ലെറ്റുകള്* വഴി സെറ്റ്* ലഭിക്കും.

----------


## vraghu

> digital camerasil kurachu nalla options paranje..
> 
> price range b/w 5k-9k


You can try panasonic lumix models or nikon coolpix models.  Check out offers atebay.in and here for suggestions

----------


## vraghu

I have the following stuff:

Denon AVR 1910
HTPC with Xonar ST Essence
Paradigm Titan V.6 Monitor Speakers
Yahama sub
Torvin Surrounds
Pana 32" LCD
LG Optimus 2x
Xtreamer
Dlink NAS
Asus WiFi Router

----------


## hitman87

> digital camerasil kurachu nalla options paranje..
> 
> price range b/w 5k-9k


Go for Nikon or Sony Cybershot..

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iGnpeCO6J0]Samsung launches smart TV at Rs 37700 in India[/ame]

----------


## Iker

> Go for Nikon or Sony Cybershot..


sony cybershot w 630
canon powershot a4000
canon ixus 115hs
canon ixus 220hs
panasonic lumix dmc fp7


nallathu parayamo?? allel vere nallathu vallom undel parayam  :Smile:

----------


## kannappanunni

> *sony cybershot w 630*
> canon powershot a4000
> canon ixus 115hs
> canon ixus 220hs
> panasonic lumix dmc fp7
> 
> 
> nallathu parayamo?? allel vere nallathu vallom undel parayam


ee model archive ayille.

----------


## hitman87

> sony cybershot w 630
> canon powershot a4000
> canon ixus 115hs
> canon ixus 220hs
> panasonic lumix dmc fp7
> 
> 
> nallathu parayamo?? allel vere nallathu vallom undel parayam


you can try Nikon series too.. Just as a suggestion..
Nikon Coolpix S6150

Sony DSC W630 is good from that list of yours..

----------


## teegy

Sony anu night / party shotsnu nallathu. 

Nikon and Panasonic, low light shots are not good.

----------


## Iker

appo ithungalo??

Sony DSC-TX9/H or DSC-H90/B or DSC-W690/B

----------


## vraghu

Has anyone bought Nikon 3200?  I am considering buying one.  This one has the best digital zoom ever in its category of 26x zoom.

----------


## teegy

*Samsung Galaxy Camera up for pre-order in India*











NEW DELHI:  Samsung India has started taking pre-orders for its  Android  4.1 (Jelly Bean)-powered 16MP camera on its e-store. The company is  asking for a booking amount of Rs 3,000 for the Galaxy Camera, while  the rest  of the sum is to be paid within three days of the product's launch. The  South Korean manufacturer is giving a 16GB microSD card for free with  the device to those who pre-order the device on its website. 

 The company is, however, not offering Cash on Delivery option for the Galaxy Camera.  Samsung  India will send emails to those who booked it in advance, notifying  them of its availability. Those who do not make the full payment for the  device within three days of its launch will not be entitled to the free  16GB microSD card. Also, the users who do not pay the full amount  within 15 days of official launch will have to forfeit their Rs 3,000  pre-booking amount. 
 Samsung used the same methodology while taking pre-orders for Galaxy SIII, Galaxy Note II and Galaxy Note 800. 

 The all-new Galaxy Camera has a 4.8-inch touchscreen and is compatible  with all the apps available on Google Play marketplace. It runs on a  1.4GHz quad-core processor with 1GB RAM and is powered by a 1,650mAh  battery. The gadget supports sim-card for 3G connectivity and can also  access the internet over Wi-Fi. 

 Samsung Galaxy Camera's snapper  has a BSI CMOS sensor and has digital as well as optical zoom of 21x  each. Samsung has included features like optical image stabilisation and  auto-focus (centre, multi and Face Detection) in this gadget. Some of  the unique features of this camera are  Instagram, Paper Artist,  Dropbox, Photo Wizard, Video Editor, AllShare Play, S-Suggest and S-Voice.

----------


## egregious

iPad 4! 

But too expensive at the moment.

Medikkumbo WiFi+Cellular thanne medikkanam. I think its 16 GB version costs $629, 32 GB $729. 

:(

----------


## AslaN

lumia 620  :Smile:

----------


## Shivettan

oru camera vanganam ennundu.,..for both video and image....
any suggestions....pls...

----------


## firecrown

GADGET WATCH: PEN MAKES OLD MONITORS TOUCH-READY




LAS VEGAS (AP) — Many people who have tried Microsoft's new Windows 8 operating system without a touch screen have hated it because of the inability to use touch and swipe commands to get things going. Now, a company has made a digital pen to allow people to use Windows 8 on their old monitors for less than the cost of buying a new touch-enabled computer.

The device was unveiled this week at the International CES, an annual showcase in Las Vegas for the latest smartphones, tablet computers and other consumer-electronic devices.

WHAT IT IS: E Fun, a West Covina, Calif.-based company, has come out with the Apen Touch8, a cordless pen that works in tandem with an attachment that plugs into the Windows computer's USB port.

HOW IT WORKS: The attachment, which is really an infrared and ultrasonic receiver, clips magnetically to the side of the screen, which can be as large as 17 inches diagonally. The pen emits an infrared beam out of its tip. The receiver attachment sends the pen's signals to the computer, which interprets its precise location. Pushing down on the pen results in a separate ultrasonic signal, which is equivalent to a touch screen sensing when you are touching it. Just like that, you can swipe and tap your way through Windows 8. The pen runs on a watch battery, which should last about 500 hours and is replaceable.

WHY IT'S HOT: Windows 8, Microsoft Corp.'s effort to make desktop and laptop computers work more like tablet computers, was released in October to mixed reviews. A major problem is the fact that many of the features require a touch-screen monitor to work, making the experience unpleasant for those with older machines. Apen Touch8 offers a way for those with older computers to experience the newer touch-based functions.

AVAILABILITY: The pen is to go on sale in North America by the end of March for $80.
___

Online:

:: Welcome to ApenUSA.com ::

----------


## BangaloreaN

Oru *Water purifier* vaanganam (with RO).

Which one is the best -* Aquaguard, Kent, HLL PureIt.............*

----------


## KingOfKings

Eniku oru hd media player buy cheyanam

----------


## maryland

> Eniku oru hd media player buy cheyanam


Hearty  :Welcome:  to FK... :Rockon:

----------


## michael

headset maedichu.............
Skullcandy S2IKDZ-010 Ink'd 2.0 Earbud Headphones 


Skullcandy SCS-SCBP3.5 Skullcrushers Subwoofer Stereo Headphones (Black Pinstripe

----------


## michael

oru camerayum undu fujiyudae,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Oru *Water purifier* vaanganam (with RO).
> 
> Which one is the best -* Aquaguard, Kent, HLL PureIt.............*


AquaGuard vaangi - RO + UV

----------


## BangaloreaN

oru RADIO vaanganamennu oru agraham  :Innocent: - AM, SW okke ullathu.

Ippol available aano ithu ?

----------


## plk

oru camera venam...slr/dslr aa type  :Dntknw:  range upto 25k aavam...ee vishayathil aadhikarikamayi samsarikkan ariyavunna aarelum help pannungo  :Help: 

ippo nokki vachathu ithaanu. suggestions and opinions gladly welcome 

http://www.flipkart.com/nikon-d3100-...b-2e30b946521d

----------


## michael

> oru camera venam...slr/dslr aa type  range upto 25k aavam...ee vishayathil aadhikarikamayi samsarikkan ariyavunna aarelum help pannungo 
> 
> ippo nokki vachathu ithaanu. suggestions and opinions gladly welcome 
> 
> http://www.flipkart.com/nikon-d3100-...b-2e30b946521d



eniku ithil valya arivilla ennaalum oru dslr swapnam manassil undu njan angenae maedikuvaanenkil NIKON d3200 maedikkum.
http://www.amazon.in/Nikon-D3200-24-...on+d+3200+dslr

sambhavem kidu aanu ente friend maedichu he is interst in photgrphy....avan kurae research okkae nadathiyaanu maedichathu..with extra lens and tripod avan 700us dollar chilavaayi...

----------


## Hari

> oru RADIO vaanganamennu oru agraham - AM, SW okke ullathu.
> 
> Ippol available aano ithu ?


Aanallo.......Philips...Njan kurachunalmunpu vangiyirunnu

flipkartilum undu....

http://www.flipkart.com/philips-rl11...a-b5f93d0dc9c8

----------


## josemon17

> eniku ithil valya arivilla ennaalum oru dslr swapnam manassil undu njan angenae maedikuvaanenkil NIKON d3200 maedikkum.
> http://www.amazon.in/Nikon-D3200-24-...on+d+3200+dslr
> 
> sambhavem kidu aanu ente friend maedichu he is interst in photgrphy....avan kurae research okkae nadathiyaanu maedichathu..with extra lens and tripod avan 700us dollar chilavaayi...


get d review frm here

http://www.dpreview.com/

----------


## ParamasivaM

Sennheiser hd 439 vangichittu 4-5 months aakunnu.. superb run for your money.. vividha devices il teset cheythu nokki.. just awesome depth in sound. 
aarelum medium range headphone nokkunnundenkil i highly recommend this one. [around 4k]

----------

